# Diseño de un tarificador telefónico



## celular34k (Jun 9, 2005)

A ver hace mucho tiempo que he querido fabricar un sistema que me permita hacer el sistema completo de tarificación telefónica tipo cabinas, y parece que al fin he encontrado el lugar propicio. 

La idea es que mediante una sistema con microcontroladores PIC 16F84, vía RS232 con displays LCD 16x2 y utilizando visual basic y con inversión de polaridad se puede hacer un sistema de cabinas, yo he avanzado mucho en el software pero patino en el diseño de un circuito electrónico para el board. 

La idea es que el sistema tarifique desde el momento en que se inicia la llamada por la detección del cambio de voltajes y de polaridad en la línea pero electrónicamente no se como hacerlo, y la otra que me cuesta es diseñar el sistema de alimentación de todos los dispositivos, se que cajita debo alimentarla con 12v pero..  el resto.. también se que los PIC trabajan con 5v pero, como alimento al mismo tiempo el lcd, los pic y todo lo demás. 

Agradezco a todos los participantes de este fenomenal foro después de años de búsqueda encuentro uno que vale y muchísimo la pena. Gracias a todos por la colaboración. espero que sea solo el inicio. 

Viva el HARDWARE LIBRE!!! 

ESPERO COLABORACIONES


----------



## MaMu (Jun 16, 2005)

*NOTA: Si algun Moderador puede editar alguna de las imágenes que aparecen el el post, mejor, ya que algunas no las he podido modificar para que no distorcionen el formato*

Bueno, tu proyecto es interesante y ya es algo que muchos han desarrollado, pero siempre queda por agregar alguna mejora.

El control básico, si, lo puedes hacer con los cambios de tensión en el par telefónico, pero tambien, pienso que deberias implementar un decodificador DTMF, y asi, distinguir una llamada Local de una Internacional y hasta la de un Móvil.

*Aqui va un poco de Literatura con algunos ejemplos, como para orientarte, que lo disfrutes....*


*Decodificador DTMF económico*

Con sólo un circuito integrado (cuyo precio no supera los 2 dólares) y un puñado de componentes externos discretos se obtiene un dispositivo capaz de entregar el código binario de la tecla pulsada en un teléfono por tonos multifrecuentes. Este circuito, además de decodificar las clásicas teclas del cero al nueve, asterisco y numeral, puede identificar las teclas A, B, C y D que usualmente no están presentes en la mayoría de los teléfonos comerciales, pero que la especificación DTMF las incluye.







El circuito está preparado para ser alimentado con 5v, presentes en cualquier circuito TTL o microcontrolado. La resistencia de 100 ohms limita la corriente y el diodo zener hace las veces de limitador de tensión, bajándola a 3.6v que es lo que el chip requiere para funcionar correctamente. Los capacitores aledaños a esos componentes cumplen con la función de filtrar la tensión de alimentación. La señal proveniente de la línea telefónica es aislada por medio de dos resistencias de 100K y un capacitor de 100nf. Este último impide el paso de corriente, pero deja circular señal de audio. Para su funcionamiento el circuito integrado requiere una base de tiempos, generada en este caso por el cristal de cuarzo de 3.579545MHz. Nótese que este cristal es muy común en el mercado dado que es el empleado para los sistemas de color de los equipos de TV. Una vez que un tono es recibido, decodificado y validado como correcto su valor binario es colocado en los terminales Q1, Q2 Q3 y Q4. A su vez, el terminal SID sube indicando la presencia del dato en la salida. Este terminal permanece alto durante el tiempo que el tono DTMF siga presente en el sistema, o sea que refleja el tiempo que el teléfono remoto permanece pulsado.
El circuito integrado incluye filtros contra ruido, RF y armónicos. Además, incluye controles automáticos de ganancia y nivel de señal para adecuar cualquier tipo de condición de trabajo. Es por ello que la cantidad de componentes externos es ínfima.

*Datos presentes en la salida*

Tecla   Q1 Q2 Q3 Q4 
   1       0    0   0    1 
   2       0    0   1    0 
   3       0    0   1    1 
   4       0    1   0    0 
   5       0    1   0    1 
   6       0    1   1    0 
   7       0    1   1    1 
   8       1    0   0    0 
   9       1    0   0    1  
   0       1    0   1    0 
   *       1    0   1    1 
   #       1    1   0    0 
   A       1    1   0    1 
   B       1    1   1    0 
   C       1    1   1    1 
   D       0    0   0    0

*Indicar de Uso de Línea*

Este práctico y diminuto circuito permite saber el estado en que se encuentra una línea telefónica. De encontrarse libre (aparato colgado) se ilumina el indicador verde, de lo contrario (aparato en uso) se enciende el colorado.






Como se aprecia a primera vista, el circuito se alimenta completamente de la red telefónica, dado que su capacidad de suministro sobra para el manejo de un led y sus componentes pasivos adjuntos. Primeramente se se obtiene una polarización de la línea por medio del puente rectificador de entrada. El led verde se enciende al estar la línea telefónica desocupada, cuando la tensión de base supera los 40v (fijado por las resistencias de 56K y 4K7) haciendo conducir masa a través de su transistor. Asimismo éste transistor descarga a masa la base del transistor que maneja el led colorado, haciendo que este permanezca apagado. Al descolgar un teléfono se produce en la línea una caída de tensión, llegando ésta a unos 18v. Esta tensión no es suficiente para romper la base del transistor del led verde, pero si es mas que suficiente para iluminar el led colorado, el que queda habilitado por el transistor abierto del led verde.

CONEXION:
Este dispositivo se conecta a la línea telefónica como si de otro aparato telefónico se tratase. No requiere fuente de alimentación ni mantenimiento o control alguno.

*Detector de Ring*

El circuito que presentamos genera un pulso TTL compatible cada vez que la central de teléfonos hace sonar el timbre.  






La línea telefónica, en estado de llamada (ring o campanilla), presenta una corriente alterna de 50 ciclos y alrededor de 60 voltios. El capacitor de 470nF y la resistencia de 3K3 adecuan la señal para poder mover el led del opto, cuyo transistor satura la base del 2N3904 haciendo que este conduzca. Por lo tanto el pulso de salida será un reflejo fiel de la señal de llamada de la línea telefónica. 

Es posible monitorear el sistema colocando un led y una resistencia de 470 ohms en serie con este en la salida TTL Ring del circuito. Así, cuando el timbre suene, el led parpadeará indicando el correcto funcionamiento del detector.

*Receptor CALLER-ID (Ring-FSK)*

*Edit*
Añado este Link, muy interesante
http://matthieu.benoit.free.fr/cidbasic.htm

El Caller-ID es un mecanismo por el cual el abonado al servicio telefónico puede conocer el número telefónico de la persona que lo llama. Dependiendo de las zonas geográficas y de las compañías el sistema puede ser prestado en varios formatos y con diferentes informaciónes. Por lo general se suele dar la fecha, hora y número del abonado que llama, aunque en algunos sitios además se pueden enviar breves mensajes de una o dos palabras que por lo general informaciónrman el estado de la central de conmutación. Otro aspecto fundamental es la tecnología usada. En algunos países (pocos) han implementado el sistema por medio de la señalización por tonos multifrecuentes o DTMF, que es el mismo empleado para la marcación en todo el mundo. En otros países (la mayoría) se ha implementado el Ring-FSK, el cual se explica abajo.

*Sistema Ring-FSK:*
Como todos sabemos el llamado de un teléfono se produce por medio de una onda alterna de aprox. 70 voltios la cual tiene una frecuencia de 20 Hz y se produce en una intermitencia de 2 segundos (sonando) por 4 segundos (de silencio). El sistema inserta entre el primero y el segundo timbrado una cadena de datos que representa la información a presentar. Se emplea un sistema binario por desplazamiento de frecuencia en donde el 1 lógico es denominado "marca" y el 0 lógico se denomina "espacio". La marca es señalizada por una frecuencia de  1200 Hz, con una tolerancia del 1% (12 Hz). El espacio es representado por una frecuencia de 2200 Hz, también con una tolerancia del 1% (en este caso 22 Hz). La transmisión de la información se realiza a 1200bps, serial y en forma asíncrona. Estos datos son estipulados por el estándar Bell 202. Otro estándar empleado en el sistema de identificación es el ITU T V23, el cual implica leves diferencias en cuanto a las frecuencias empleadas. En este otro sistema la marca se representa por una frecuencia de 1300 Hz y el espacio por una de 2100 Hz, también a una velocidad de 1200bps. En el caso de nuestro circuito, los filtros pasa banda empleados para construir el chip están preparados para dejar pasar esas señales, por lo que también es apto para este segundo sistema. Como mencionamos recién la información es transmitida entre el silencio que existe durante los dos primeros timbres de la campanilla. El timming es el siguiente:

Primer Timbrado Silencio entre timbres Segundo Timbrado 
2 Segundos 0.5 3 Segundos 0.5 2 Segundos 
  Datos de Caller-ID


Dado que el timbrado es generado por una corriente alterna es preciso aguardar medio segundo luego del primer timbrado para que se produzca una vía apta para la transmisión del FSK.

En teléfonos o equipos que no estén dotados con Caller-ID la señal FSK resulta absolutamente invisible dado que al estar el auricular colgado sólo la señal de CA puede producir efecto alguno sobre el aparato. 

Con respecto a la información, el sistema comienza enviando una secuencia de 0's y 1's que son típicos en esta aplicación los cuales no representan información alguna y luego envía la información relativa a la llamada en si. Pese a disponer de 3 segundos completos para enviar datos este sistema sólo necesita de 495mS para llevar a cabo la transmisión, que está conformada de la siguiente forma:

250mS (30 Bytes) de 0's y 1's repetitivos.
70 mS en estado lógico alto (ó Marca).
175mS donde se transmite efectivamente la información como se muestra a continuación:

Los primeros 16 bits no son tomados en cuenta
Los siguientes 144 bits contienen la información propiamente dicha (ver mas abajo)
8 bits mas que no son utilizados.

Luego de esto el sistema entra en estado lógico bajo (ó espacio).

Dentro de los 144 bits el sistema debe informaciónrmar al abonado Mes - Día - Horas - Minutos - Número que Llama. Cada guarismo consume un byte, por lo que la capacidad máxima para el número de abonado asciende a 14 dígitos. El sistema empleado para la numeración es el BCD, por lo que es muy simple de representar en pantallas convencionales. 

De lo expuesto arriba lo único normalizado por el estándar es la cantidad de bits. Las compañías pueden enviar la información que deseen, la cual será mostrada en la pantalla del receptor. Incluso en algunos países se transmiten textos con codificación ASCII sin que ello represente problema alguno. 

Hasta aquí una breve descripción de un sistema suficientemente potente y a la vez flexible. Queda claro que el desarrollador puede emplear este sistema para recibir información desde la central de conmutación pública o puede utilizarlo para una central privada para lo que solo necesitará generar la señal FSK.








En el circuito observamos que, sacando el integrado, no se requieren componentes activos adicionales. Todo el trabajo está contemplado en su interior. Para entender mejor estos conceptos recomendamos bajar de la web de Holtek el archivo PDF con la hoja de datos del chip.

(Ref. # http://www.holtek.com.tw)

El circuito en la entrada, si bien a primera vista parece medio complicado, basta con dividirlo en dos funciones simples para entenderlo mejor. Por un lado la señal de alterna (que se presenta cuando suena la campanilla) es rectificada por el puente de diodos PR y limitada en corriente por la serie de resistencias. Desde esa serie se extrae la señal (que a esta altura es continua pulsante en 20 Hz) que el chip empleará para detectar el timbrado. La información del FSK (que recordemos esta en vía de audio) es extraída por medio de los capacitores en serie con resistencias, luego de los cuales es inyectado al circuito integrado. Estos capacitores desacoplan la componente DC de la señal y las resistencias adaptan impedancias a la vez que balancean la línea y limitan la corriente que circula por el sistema de audio. Como notarás a esta altura no se podría simplificar mas que esto. 

Para poder interpretar el timming de la señal entrante el circuito requiere de un patrón de tiempo, que en este caso es provisto por un cristal de 3.58MHz. Quien entienda de TV o vídeo estará familiarizado con este cristal, aunque en los últimos años se lo ve en muchos otros tipos de aparatos. La resistencia de 10M y los capacitores a masa acondicionan la señal de reloj generada por el oscilador. 

La salida de datos (Data Out) presenta estado lógico no invertido. Esto significa que un 1 lógico (que en FSK se denomina Marca) es representado en el pin de salida por un nivel de tensión igual a +V, mientras que un 0 lógico (Espacio en FSK) es representado por un nivel de masa.

La salida Portadora indica la presencia de información Caller-ID pero en estado lógico invertido. Esto quiere decir que mientras el sistema esté en reposo o cuando no haya portadora alguna esta señal presentará un nivel lógico alto y bajará sólo cuando se detecte una señal de identificación de llamada válida. 

En tanto la salida Ring, que presenta el mismo estado lógico invertido que la salida Portadora, está siempre en estado lógico alto y sólo baja cuando la campanilla suena, o sea cuando suena el timbre del teléfono. Esta señal es muy útil para disparar una rutina de interpretación del Caller-ID por medio de interrupciones, haciendo que el circuito encargado del control sólo preste atención a este módulo cuando una señal de timbre se hace presente.

Para emplear este circuito en algo útil todo lo que hay que hacer es disponerlo en un proyecto microprocesado o microcontrolado y monitorear las tres señales arriba comentadas.

Primeramente hay que esperar a que se produzca el llamado de la campanilla, para ello se puede optar por controlar continuamente la señal Ring o activar interrupciones disparadas por ese pin. Luego hay que esperar que la línea Portadora presente un estado lógico bajo, lo que indicará que una llamada identificable será recibida. Seguidamente habrá que recibir los bits en una comunicación serie a 1200bps, 8 bits de datos, sin bit de paridad y sin bit de parada. La forma de saber cuando concluye la recepción de bits es muy simple, cuando la línea de Data Out queda en estado bajo permanente es porque no hay mas información. Otra forma es hacer un conteo de los bits recibidos a fin de detectar la llegada a cero. El método a elegir depende de cada desarrollo y lo que el programador vea conveniente. Cabe aclarar que cada ocho bits recibidos hay que almacenarlo en una posición de la RAM o mandarlo a pantalla, pero a fin de cuentas hay que agrupar los bits recibidos de a ocho para conformar los bytes.

En que emplearlo:
No solo se puede lograr máquinas de identificación para ver a quien se va a tender. También se pueden hacer sistemas inteligentes de derivación de comunicaciones, que cuando se llama de determinados números telefónicos atienda el módem, cuando sean otros atienda el FAX o que derive a operadora otras llamadas o que grabe en cinta conversaciones de números específicos. La cantidad de destinos de este montaje es casi sin límites. Otra aplicación válida es en sistemas de monitoreo de alarma por vía telefónica, cuando la central llama al sistema del abonado y éste detecta que lo está llamando el sistema de control, en lugar de dejar atender al abonado atiende el módem de la alarma, permitiendo su programación o mantenimiento remoto. También se lo puede utilizar en sistemas de control doméstico vía telefónico, para que cuando llamemos del celular atienda el sistema de control, mientras que si llaman de otra línea que no sea esa la llamada la atienda la grabadora de mensajes.

*Función HOLD para teléfono común*

En todo teléfono con central hay un interruptor que permite dejar la llamada en espera. Pero la mayoría de los teléfonos convencionales domésticos no disponen de esta función y es algo muy útil cuando se tiene mas de un aparato en la casa.






El circuito lo que básicamente hace es generar una carga fantasma (simulando levantar el teléfono hasta en tanto la resistencia de la línea caiga, producto de descolgar otro aparato en el circuito. En ese momento el tiristor se despega quedando la retensión cancelada. El circuito puede ser armado sin problemas sobre una plaqueta universal y esta ser colocada dentro de la caja del conector RJ-45 o, con un poco de trabajo extra, dentro del aparato mismo. Un led intermitente hace que el sistema sea mas eficiente ya que al parpadear le prestará mayor atención evitando que la línea quede indefinidamente retenida por error. Dado que el circuito va sobre los bornes de la línea no es necesario alterar el teléfono.

*Discador DTMF*

Con solo un circuito integrado de la firma Holtek, este circuito permite generar tonos de discado sobre una línea telefónica convencional. Se lo puede usar tanto suelto como así también agregado dentro de un aparato telefónico que no disponga de discado por tonos.






Como se ve en el circuito el alma de todo es el HT9202H que en su interior contiene todo lo necesario para generar los tonos de marcado multifrecuentes. Un teclado matricial de tres columnas por cuatro filas permite al usuario pulsar las teclas a fin de indicarle al integrado que dígito desea marcar. Basandose en el oscilador interno, controlado por el cristal de 3.58MHz, el integrado acopla distintos osciladores a fin de lograr el tono de dos frecuencias acorde a la tecla pulsada. Esta señal sale por el terminal 13 del integrado que luego de pasar por la resistencia limitadora de base entra al transistor el cual hace las veces de driver sobre la línea telefónica. Este, al accionar sobre la línea la resistencia de 150 ohms produce en la misma los tonos DTMF. El puente rectificador permite determinar la polaridad de la línea dado que el par telefónico no esta debidamente señalizado. La resistencia de 2.2K limita la corriente de alimentación del integrado, el diodo zener de 5.1V impide que pase al integrado mas de esa tensión y los capacitores hacen el desacople de la alimentación para evitar oscilaciones indeseadas. 

Quitando el transistor y el puente rectificador este circuito puede colocarse sobre cualquier aparato de audio para hacer uso del mismo con otros fines que no sean el marcado telefónico por todos, esto puede ser: señalización entre estaciones repetidoras, entre generadoras de señales de radio y tv y las cabeceras de distribución, etc.

*Control de LCD con PIC 16F84*






*El programa*

El código fuente del programa en ensamblador es el siguiente:

;Control de un modulo LCD


```
list p=16f84

indf equ 0h

tmro equ 1

pc equ 2

status equ 3

fsr equ 4

ptoa equ 5

ptob equ 6

r0c equ 0ch

r0d equ 0dh

r13 equ 13h

z equ 2h

c equ 0h

w equ 0h

r equ 1h

e equ 1h

rs equ 0h

org 0

goto inicio

org 05

retardo movlw 0ffh

movwf r13

decre decfsz r13,r

goto decre

retlw 0

control bcf ptoa,rs

goto dato2

dato bsf ptoa,rs

dato2 bsf ptoa,e

movwf ptob

call retardo

bcf ptoa,e

call retardo

retlw 0

tabla2 addwf pc,r

retlw "c"

retlw "u"

retlw "r"

retlw "s"

retlw "o"

retlw " "

retlw "d"

retlw "e"

retlw " "

retlw "m"

retlw "i"

retlw "c"

retlw "r"

retlw "o"

retlw "c"

retlw "o"

retlw "n"

retlw "t"

retlw "r"

retlw "o"

retlw "l"

retlw "a"

retlw "d"

retlw "o"

retlw "r"

retlw "e"

retlw "s"

retlw " "

retlw "p"

retlw "i"

retlw "c"

retlw " "

retlw " "

retlw " " 

retlw " "

retlw " "

retlw 0

inicio movlw 0fch

tris ptoa

movlw 00

tris ptob

begin movlw 30h

call control

movlw 07h

call control

movlw 0ch

call control

muestra movlw 0

movwf r0c

ciclo movf r0c,w

call tabla2

call dato

movlw 09fh

movwf r0d

reta1 call retardo

call retardo

decfsz r0d,r

goto reta1

incf r0c,r

movlw 28h

xorwf r0c,w

btfss status,z

goto ciclo

goto muestra

end
```

*Archivo .LST*


*Espero que esto te ayude o al menos te oriente en tu emprendimiento*


----------



## celular34k (Jun 18, 2005)

Mamu eres un berraco, te agradezco toda esta información ya estoy dandole rumbo al proyecto; sin embargo hay una parte que no tocaste y es como encapsular todo esto en un solo circuito electronico primero optimizando el espacio y segundo generando toda la alimentacion requerida, ...

Ya tengo todo un poco mas claro... sigo trabajando


----------



## MaMu (Jun 19, 2005)

Pues bien, me alegra mucho que te haya servido esta información. Opté en primera instancia de dejarte cada parte por separado como para que tu mismo diseñes o insertes parte de esta circuiteria en algun prototipo y lo adecues a tus necesidades. Si quieres que te simplifique cada uno de estos modulos en un unico circuito, seria conveniente que me hagas un listado preciso de las características principales que quieras controlar en el tarifador, y si el mismo requiere conexión al PC, como para poder optimizar el circuito y/o agregar alguna etapa que no he incluido. Otra cosa importante es si quieres que este proyecto sea una interface para PC, o bien conectada por RS-232 y/o Paralelo, o bien una Placa ISA/Vesa/PCI insertada dentro del Ordenador, con salidas a x cantidad de dispositivos individiales (1 Tarifador/Control por unidad de Teléfono ) conectados en serie o paralelo. Espero tus especificaciones ya que esto puede realizarse por cualquiera de las formas que te he mensionado, pero necesito saber cual se ajustaria a las necesidades de tu proyecto.
También si necesitas ayuda con respecto al desarrollo de algun software de Control/Gestion puedo darte alguna mano, hago desarrollos para interfaces en Delphi.

Por cierto, tienes instalado el Eagle ? , ya que para facilitar un poco las cosas, me vendria muy cómodo armarlo ahi (.sch), yo utilizo el 4.14, podriamos armar algo interesante y dejarlo como un *Modelo Genérico de Tarifador Telefónico* en el Sub Foro *Documentos*. Quizas asi podriamos integrar más opiniones y realizar modificaciones en base a la experiencia de nuestros colegas, asi como dejar una base del programa (con código y librerias) como para orientar a todos aquellos enfocados en la misma busqueda.

Saludos


----------



## celular34k (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok Mamu 

Quisiera que fuera una interfaz rs485  hacia el pc(que permite mayor conectividad de sensores que el rs232), lo que el tarificador debe medir es el momento en que se genere efectivamente entre el telefono de la cabina y aparato remoto (cuando contestan la llamada), que vaya mostrando en el LCD el tiempo transcurrido, que envie cada sensor la información al pc de manera coordinada.

Y especialmente como diseñar el dispositivo que alimentara a los diferentes sensores.

Posdata: disculpa la demora, tambien me gustaria que, si quieres por mail me envies la explicacion teórica de lo que ocurre cuando se genera una llamada, por que se habla de inversion de polaridad, y los diferentes voltajes segun el momento de la lamada, ademas como hago para subir una imagen al tablero de repuestas del foro.

gracias


----------



## MaMu (Jul 1, 2005)

Bueno, este fin de semana voy a poner a diseñar un circuito que se ajuste a tu necesidad. Con respecto al sensado de "Cuando la llamada es atendida" se realiza tomando la diferencia de potencial que se produce. La conexion al LCD, y demas circuiteria es secundario y no habria inconvenientes. RS485/232 etc, no le he dado mucha importancia en realidad, ya que pense en buscar una alternativa de Pic, donde estas necesidades estencontempladas, ya que no veo límites en la cantidad de dispositivos a conectar (salvo que quieras conectar más de 250 dispositivos), ya que algunos procesos pueden ser realizados en cada módulo. 

*Fijate en la siguiente figura, es practicamente el mismo diseño que hemos pensado antes*






Buscare algo completo para pasarte por mail sobre telefonía donde se encuentre toda la información que necesitas. 
Momentaneamente no se encuentra disponible la opción de Upload de archivos en el foro, pero quedate tranquilo que Li-ion esta trabajando en ello. Lo que puedes hacer de momento es pegar un link o una imagen (tomada desde ese Link).

PD : podrías indicarme que Display LCD pretendes usar en cada módulo ?

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 20, 2005)

En el siguiente enlace pueden encontrar al detalle la interface RS-232/RS-485 (Reversible) típica, que se menciona en el anterior apartado, para la intercionexión de los dispositivos :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfase-rs-232-rs-485-reversible-199/

En breve, incluiré la circuiteria básica, esquemas y ejemplos de control de LCD mediante Pic, ya sea por bus de 4 bits u 8 bits.
Y en si, iremos finalizando este proyecto a la configuración final del tarifador telefónico que hemos diseñado entre los miembros de la Comunidad de *Foros de Electronica.*

*Edit1*
LCD

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-display-lcd-microcontrolador-pic-201/


----------



## ramonmestra (Sep 18, 2005)

Buenas.
Sr(s), también estoy interesado en desarrollar un tarificador y sus comentarios me han parecido maravillosos pero tengo todavia una duda y no se como contabilizar el tiempo de duración de la llamada. 
Pense que la línea telefonica funcionaba con *inversión de polaridad *pero no es así, ella tiene que trabajar con algún sistema de frecuencia que no conozco.
Cómo hago en este caso ? Porque al parecer el sistema de inversión de polaridad es algo obsoleto (confirmenme este apunte).
Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## Copernico84 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hola,.. yo nunca trabaje con un deco de DTMF.. y tengo un par de dudas..
por empezar yo voy a usar el CM8870, que creo que hace lo mismo, exepto por la deco de las letras ( yo no las usaré )...

mi pregunta es si tanto en ese o como en el MT88L70, la entrada de la linea se conecta solamente cuando "atendi" el telefono, o puede estar constantemente conectado teniendo en cuenta la subida de tension de los "ring"..?... ( osea hace falta de algo como un contestador telef, que "levante el tubo" y despues conecte el deco de DTMF ???)

y otra pregunta que tambien me sirve para el CM8870 o el MT88L70, ( perdon por mi ignorancia).. no importa cual cable de la linea de tel conecte en la entrada in del deco??( o sea, importa cual ponga a masa o a la entrada?)..
bueno muchas gracias y el foro esta bastante bueno...
...Saludos Nicolas.


----------



## xpilo (Sep 27, 2005)

Hola, es excelente la información que han publicado, me ha servido de mucho, pero tengo una pregunta se puede diseñar un tarificador que no utilize computador, que la información de las cabinas salga en una pantalla lcd.

Puede ser algo sencillo que solo muestre los minutos consumidos y el valor de la llamada, que es lo basico, y que las tarifas se programen desde un teclado, o desde el telefono.

Bien ahi les dejo esa inquietud.


----------



## Donovan (Oct 17, 2005)

xpilo

Claro que se puede hacer xpilo, y a decir verdad puede ser mucho más facil. Yo tambien estoy desarrollando este sistema, se muy bien de la visualizacion en los display (usando pics o micro motorola) y el contador de minutos, pero tengo problemas para reconocer el momento en que la otra persona contesta, para empezar a contar los minutos..... Pronto le envio información de como visualizar y contar...

Nos vemos


----------



## Itzel Godinez (Nov 10, 2005)

Hola, me gustaria saber mas a cerca del proyecto, tal vez poder colaborar en el, no se mucho de electronica, se usar visual basic y tengo un negocio de caseta telefonica, utilizo una tarjeta de www.sincretec.com y cuatro visores, los visores son de 4 lineas. 

Sobre la inversion de polaridad aun se sigue utilizando, aunque las lineas telefonicas (aqui en MExico) no las activan, es un servicio que hay que solicitar, no se si sea obsoleto, pero es bueno y me esta funcionando de otra manera tendria que hacer una tareficacion normal.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 11, 2005)

Copernico84 dijo:
			
		

> mi pregunta es si tanto en ese o como en el MT88L70, la entrada de la linea se conecta solamente cuando "atendi" el telefono, o puede estar constantemente conectado teniendo en cuenta la subida de tension de los "ring"..?... ( osea hace falta de algo como un contestador telef, que "levante el tubo" y despues conecte el deco de DTMF ???)



El método  que utilices para la habilitación del 8870 es indiferente. Lo que si debes tomar en cuenta es que mientras el tono sea decodificado y validado (el mismo toma el valor binario en las salidas del IC, de Q1 a Q4) el terminal SID permanece a nivel alto mientras el tono permanezca en la salida. (es el tiempo de tono pulsado en telefono remoto). Por lo que resulta mucho más fácil combinar tu detector de Ring con el terminal SID.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 11, 2005)

Donovan dijo:
			
		

> xpilo
> 
> Claro que se puede hacer xpilo, y a decir verdad puede ser mucho más facil. Yo tambien estoy desarrollando este sistema, se muy bien de la visualizacion en los display (usando pics o micro motorola) y el contador de minutos, pero tengo problemas para reconocer el momento en que la otra persona contesta, para empezar a contar los minutos..... Pronto le envio información de como visualizar y contar...
> 
> Nos vemos



Bueno, voy a tratar de responer al tema de la *inversión de polaridad* de la forma más genérica posible. A decir verdad, tomen en cuenta que todo depende de su proveedor de servicios de telefonía (es decir, su país).

*Tensiones del Par Telefónico e Inversión de Polaridad*

Les comento un poco como es la secuencia de tensiones en la linea telefónica.  Al estar el teléfono colgado tenés aprox. 48VCC. ( Todos los valores de tensión que te voy a dar tengan en cuenta que son +-4 o 5 V, ya que depende de un montón de factores ). Cuando descolgás tenés 7VCC. Cuando te atienden del otro lado existen dos posibilidades dependiendo del tipo de central que tenga la compañia que te provée el servicio: 


 que se te mantengan los 7VCC  
 que se te invierta la polaridad, osea, que tengas -7VCC. 

Esto de la inversión de polaridad es muy útil para poder armarte algo que te cuente el *tiempo real* que estuviste hablando, o sea, lo que te está facturando la compañia. Sin embargo, hoy en día son pocas las centrales que muestran este nivel de tensón, ya que el *billing* lo resuelven en forma interna (billing=facturación). Cuando te llaman existe un nivel de tensión de 50VCA montados sobre los 48 VCC. Bueno, esto mas o menos para ponerlos en tema de como se maneja todo esto. 
Con respecto a la detección de los números, existe un integrado que es el 88L70 o 8870, siendo el mismo un decodificador de tonos DTMF ( DTMF= dual tone multi frecuency. Esto es porque cuando vos marcás, por cada número que presionás se generan dos frecuencias distintas, de ahí el dual ).Este integrado tiene salida BCD y una pata de dato válido que te dice cuando marcaron un número (SID). Es muy fácil de usar y las hojas de datos están en internet ( busquen en el yahoo o google MT88L70 o 8870 o 88L70, la L del medio es por los niveles de tensión de alimentación, pero como creo que van a usar 5V les sirve cualquiera ). 
Si querés detectar los distintos niveles de tensión de las llamadas, podés hacerlo con comparadores ( circuitos operacionales ). Ponés un divisor de tensión en paralelo con la linea telefonica ( dos R de 100K para que no cargue la linea, la de arriba fija y la otra variable, asegurate que esta última sea un preset multivuelta, para mayor exatitud ). De este divisor te vas a la pata positiva del operacional ( poder usar por ejemplo el LM358 ) y la pata negativa le fijas un nivel de tensión con un R de 10 K y el zener que determines que sirve ( de 5,6V ; 8,2V, etc ). O sea la R y el Zener en serie y del medio a la pata negativa. Ya con eso hiciste un comparador, teniendo a la salida un 1 o 0 dependiendo si el nivel de tensión que midas en la pata positiva del operacional sea mayor o menor a la de referencia. Existe también un integrado que es FX663 que es un call-progress detect que te da todos los niveles de tensión de la llamada en progreso. Está bueno pero es un poco dificil de conseguir, probá en bajarte las hojas de datos ( FX es por el fabricante, puede ser otras letras, no importa ) de internet, las encontrás facilmente. 

*Importante:* No cuelgues nada de la linea telefónica con un valor menor a 600 ohms, ya que al hacerlo la central de la compañia ve como que descolgaste (este el principio de funcionamiento de las mismas ). Por eso que el divisor que te dije está bastante alejado de este valor. 

*DATASHEETS*

*
FX663
*
http://www.cmlmicro.com/products/Datasheets/Docs/fx663ds.pdf#search='FX663'

*
88L70
*
http://www.clare.com/home/pdfs.nsf/www/88L70.pdf/$file/88L70.pdf#search='88L70'

Espero haber despejado sus dudas. 


Saludos.


----------



## JCESARHURTADO (Nov 17, 2005)

hola
Lei la excelente información que han publicado en el foro de electrónica.

Deseo por favor si me puede ayudar a  diseñar un tarificador que no utilize computador, que la información de las cabinas salga en una pantalla lcd. Que muestre los minutos consumidos y el valor de la llamada. Agradecere mucho su ayuda.

Atte. JULIO CESAR HURTADO RIVERO

CIUDAD.- SANTA CRUZ DE LA SIERRA

PAIS.-   BOLIVIA


----------



## ramonmestra (Nov 20, 2005)

Hola amigos. 
Lo de la polaridad invertida es un buen sistema para la detección del colgado de llamada y entrada de llamada, pero ahora tengo un problema mucho más dificil que no he podido solucionar:
Si la línea telefonica es una adsl (línea telefonica compartida con internet dedicado) cómo sería la función de la conmutación ? Funciona igual que la polaridad invertida ?
Tengo entendido que aquí se trabaja con diferentes frecuencias, cómo hago para la detencción ?
Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 20, 2005)

ramonmestra dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos.
> Lo de la polaridad invertida es un buen sistema para la detección del colgado de llamada y entrada de llamada, pero ahora tengo un problema mucho más dificil que no he podido solucionar:
> Si la línea telefonica es una adsl (línea telefonica compartida con internet dedicado) cómo sería la función de la conmutación ? Funciona igual que la polaridad invertida ?
> Tengo entendido que aquí se trabaja con diferentes frecuencias, cómo hago para la detencción ?
> Gracias por su colaboración.



La línea y el ADSL. 
La realidad es que cuando uno adquiere una conexión ADSL, la empresa telefónica dice que tiene que "digitalizar la línea", será que asi suena más fashion, porque la línea sigue siendo la misma, la unica diferencia es que en la central cambian los cables a otro rack, tan simple como eso, lo más triste es que en muchos casos esa "digitalización" la cobran. Ambos sistemas de transmisión conviven ya que son transmitidos en diferentes frecuencias.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 20, 2005)

Bueno Mamu, incluyen eso y también lo que llaman el "corrimiento del par", que consiste en conectar tu línea ya adaptada a la central digital al DSLAM que es el miltiplexor DSL/ADSL. Eso acarrea costos operativos que alguien debe pagar y creo que somo nosotros.....pufff

Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 20, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Bueno Mamu, incluyen eso y también lo que llaman el "corrimiento del par", que consiste en conectar tu línea ya adaptada a la central digital al DSLAM que es el miltiplexor DSL/ADSL. Eso acarrea costos operativos que alguien debe pagar y creo que somo nosotros.....pufff
> 
> Marcelo.



Es cierto, pero... deberíamos pagarlo?. No me parece ético que te cobren por dar un servicio cuando uno ya paga el servicio como tal.

Saludos


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 20, 2005)

Si, creo que tienes razón. Eso debería estar incluido en el pago del servicio. Bueno, aquí no te lo cobran por cierto. Solo pagas el modem y la mensualidad y aparte pagas la tarifa por telefonía (no hay cobro adicional).

Deberías quemar unos carros...jaja.

Marcelo


----------



## MaMu (Nov 20, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Deberías quemar unos carros...jaja.



JajJAJAJjajAjaJJAJajja. Acá en Argentina hay impuesto para todo, es una especie de Springfield sudamericana, bien a lo Simpsons. Creo que si premiaran a la corrupción y las usuras habría demasiados premios Nobel.

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Nov 21, 2005)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Marcelo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También soy de Argentina... y realmente todo es MUY ABUSIVO.

Ni hablar de otros detalles... que prefiero no mencionar ya que me ponen realmente de mal humor.


----------



## rigosa (Nov 29, 2005)

Les agradezco mucho por la información que muy gentilmente publican aquí.

Con respecto al proyecto del tarificador telefónico no he logrado detectar la señal que envía la central para el conteo de los minutos gastados en la comunicación 

Y verifique que la línea no funciona con inversión de polaridad, método que descubrí aquí en el foro.
Les pido que por favor si alguien sabe cual es la otra forma que se usa para el cobro de uso de la línea telefónica me lo hagan saber.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Donovan (Dic 4, 2005)

*Yo también he tenuido problemas para reconocer que la llamada fue contestada*, pues en mi país el servicio de *inversión de polaridad* solo la tienen las líneas comerciales (para el caso de líneas antiguas) o las nuevas líneas que ofrece ETB. En mi caso tengo una línea antigua que no posee este servicio, de manera que he estado averiguando y  encontre que ya se contruyen tarificadores que pueden reconocer el inicio de llamada *detectando las variaciones en las frecuencias en la línea telefónica*. 

Este sistema es curioso pues reconoce el cambio de las frecuencias producido por la voz de la pesona que contesta al otro lado de la línea, pero incluso si la persona no habla (comprobado) el sistema también funciona. 

Sin embargo este tarificador tiene el problema de reconocer inicio de llamada cuando un contestador automático atiende la llamada (en este caso se soluciona el problema dando 4 segundos de espera para empezar a contar la llamada).

Agradezco a quien me puede orientar en esta nube de incertidumbre.....haaa! este sistema por cierto debe ser complicado pués es el tarificador más caro que se ofrece....


----------



## Donovan (Dic 4, 2005)

*Gracias por la información tan valiosa que comparten uds!*

He escuchado que la alimentación del microcontrolador y el DTMF se toma directamente de la línea telefónica, sin embargo las pruebas que hice me desilucionaron: La corriente que solicitan estos dispositivos en del orden de 15mA y el voltaje de línea (que es de más o menos 8v en mi país, cuando descuelgan) cae a un voltaje chistoso de unos 1.2v lo que obviamente me dejo preocupado.

*No existe una manera para mantener ese voltaje????  *  Use reguladores (7805), transistores que permitian manejo de corriente (TIP 31) y nada de nada.... todo, porque supongo que la alimentación que viene de la central ofrece muy poca energía (potencia).  

*Si alguién sabe como alimentar estos dispositivos utilizando la línea telefonica por favor digame!*

gracias...


----------



## ramonmestra (Dic 13, 2005)

Gracias por sus respuestas y comentarios, pero la pregunta sobre la línea ADSL se salio de rumbo.
La conexión ADSL trabaja con variaciones de frecuencias. Se puede usar un filtro para aislar la señal de la línea telefonica, pero cómo hago para la detección de una llamada saliente, es decir, qué frecuencias son la que maneja una línea adsl de telecom ?


----------



## nestorete (Dic 16, 2005)

Existe un integrado que podría ayudar al proyecto, es un sensor de voz
que se puede usar para comenzar la tarificación en donde no haya lineas con inversión de polaridad.

Más información: 

Fabricante: CML Microcircuits
http://www.cmlmicro.com/Products/index.htm?http://www.cmlmicro.com/Products/WTelecom/CMX683.htm

Datasheet en PDF:
http://www.sagitron.es/data_sheet/cmx683.pdf

Info en español:
http://www.sagitron.es/notas_prensa/cml/cml0208.htm

Otros:

http://www.avnet.co.za/Press_Room/CML/cml-020902.htm


----------



## Roger (Dic 20, 2005)

Hola.
Mi nombre es Roger y soy de la provincia de Córdoba, Argentina.
La información que se ha vertido en este foro es realmente interesante.
Me he dado cuenta de que un problema que tengo es bastante común y es el tema de detectar cuando alguien atiende una llamada  que estamos realizando. Estoy realizando un proyecto en el que un sistema debe detectar un determinado acontecimiento, y cuando este ocurra realizar una llamada desde un celular a un número prefijado para informaciónrmar de lo sucedido.
En realidad no es nada complicado. Pero los problemas comienzan cuando luego de realizar el 'discado' de la llamada detectar cuando debo empezar a reproducir el mensaje de voz. 
Para esto debo determinar cuando atienden la llamada del otro lado (o saber cuando da ocupado para repetir la operación.
Comencé utilizado un Motorola Microtac 650. Conecte este a un conversor de línea celular a línea analógica llamado Concel.
Es decir que el Concel tiene una salida que es un par telefónico que permite operar el celular como si fuera una línea analógica común. El Concel comanda al celular a través del puerto de comunicación del mismo. Colgándome en medio de esta comunicación pude determinar el protocolo con que se comanda el Motorola Microtac.
Ahora desde un microcontrolador puedo discar un número, cortar la llamada, etc. Hasta ahí todo bien. El problema apareció cuando quise ver cual era la trama de datos entre el Concel y el celular cuando alguien atendía la llamada. La respuesta es NINGUNA. El celular no le indica de ninguna forma al Concel que la comunicación se ha establecido.
Esto es un grave problema para mi ya que no se cuando empezar a reproducir el mensaje.
Entonces decidí dejar el Concel colocado y utilizar la línea como si fuera analógica, es decir marcar con un integrado DTMF (CM8888 en este caso) descolgar con reles, etc. Yo sabia que las líneas analógicas se manejaban con niveles de tensión. Lo que no sabía es que esta tensión no cambiaba cuando alguien contesta la llamada. Hice la prueba con el teléfono de mi casa y la tensión no se movió nada cuando contestaron la llamada, así que supongo que la central se maneja sin inversión de polaridad. Así que estoy con el mismo problema de antes.
El integrado generador de los tonos DTMF tiene una funcion llamada Call Progress que teoricamente genera una señal por uno de sus pines que indica el estado de la linea (de los tonos de la linea). En realidad no se si esto me puede ser de alguna ayuda.
Si alguien puede sugerir alguna idea le estaría muy agradecido. Lo que tengo que hacer es detectar cuando alguien atiende la llamada que hice y cuando la llamada da ocupada.

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.

Roger.


----------



## Roger (Dic 23, 2005)

Estuve mirando las hojas de datos del CMX683. Es un integrado interesante para utilizar en sistemas que no dispongan de inversion de polaridad. Ademas no es demasiado caro (entre 4 y 5 dolares). 
Este integrado esta diseñado para colocarlo directamente al par de la linea telefonica (con el agregado de unos pocos componentes externos). Yo tenia la intensión de probarlo sobre una linea celular, tomando la salida de un manos libres del mismo. ¿Podra funcionar correctamente el integrado o habra mucha distorsion en el sonido proveniente de la linea celular?
Si alguien puede orientarme se lo agradezco desde ya. Igualmente en cuanto consiga el integrado voy a hacer una prueba en la practica. Espero que funcione porque me solucionaria muchos problemas.
Despues comento que sucedió.

Roger.


----------



## williamfj (Dic 26, 2005)

la verdad es que  el desempeño de este integradito me desepciono lo disparan muchas cosas una de la que me paresio mas grave es que detecta una respiracion normal como voz y comineza un falso conteo en ocaciones se habla y no detecta nada 
el tono de progreso tambien se va afectado por la voz.

mejor dicho eso y nada es lo mismo ,y lo peor de todo fue que me pase un mes buscandolo ,cuano porfin lo encuentro aqui en colombia resulta que unicamente se lo venden a empresas y en cantidades razon por la cual me causo mas problemas conseguirlo y me paraecio muy costoso para ser un dip8 que a la hora  de la verdad no funciona bien.

yo creo que para que funcione seria necesario dejar el telefono delque se llama en mute y leer unicamente lo que le llega a la linea lo cual me parese mucho trabajo y creo que aun asi no funcionaria bien asi que no lo voy a hacer.


lo digo por un amigo que trabajo atendiendo unas cabinas que usaban tarificadores SIN invercion de polaridad eso de efectividad del 96% es pura mentira en ocaciones tenian que serrar  y llamar a los tecnicos porque estos aparaticos que bien costosos que si eran se volvian locos.

para mi lo mejor seria la invercion de polaridad que lamentablemente me ha quedado imposible de probar en la practica.


----------



## ltincho (Dic 27, 2005)

Sres:
Primero que nada esta es mi primera intervencion en el Foro , me parece un excelente sitio !

Segundo creo que queda claro la necesidad de alguna señalizacion por parte de la Empresa Telefonica de cada pais , sea por inversion de polaridad o por la recepcion de un pulso de tasacion ( como ocurre aca en Argentina ) . Sin embargo personalmente he probado con varios ensayos con la idea de no necesitarlos , y a lo maximo que pude llegar es poder monitorear y concluir que una llamada ha sido atendida del otro lado . Pero el mayor inconveniente que hay es  que tal si se llama a algun celular y nos sale " El celular solicitado esta fuera del area de cobertura " ó numeros gratuitos ó alguna llamada mal hecha en la cual la empresa telefonica contesta diciendo "La caracteristica marcada es inexistente " , nuestros circuitos por mas que usen el CI CMX683 o cualquier otro , no podrian detectar cuando una llamada " Que presenta audio " es considerada Tarifada o Libre de Costo o Erronea . 
Obvio que en el caso de los numeros gratuitos lo resolvemos restringiendo ese discado anteponiendo algun circuito para tal fin y listo nos sacamos un problema de encima ( No se hacen llamadas sin costo desde el Locutorio y listo pero esto incrementa el costo) . Pero los demas escenarios no tengo forma de resolverlos , es una desicion proporcionada por las telefonicas mediante la Inversion de Polaridad o el Pulso de Tasacion .

Ahora bien paso a explicar como fue la idea que yo probe para que alguien si quiere lo siga :

Paso1 : El usuario levanta el tubo escucha el Tono de Marcado, produce la caida de tension en la linea, este evento permite al PIC predisponer un CM 8870 para que reciba DTMF . 
Paso 2 : La llamada es cursada , el usuario recibe un RingBack Tone , (Cadencia : 1,1seg ON y 4 seg. OFF ) dado que la empresa telefonica de aca me da un tiempo maximo de 2 minutos aprox. para esta situacion , se dicide correr este unbral a 1 minuto y 40 seg. ( para dejar un margen de seguridad y no trabajar al limite ), trabajando con ese tiempo se puede determinar lo siguiente: 

A - Si despues de ese tiempo la cadencia de LLAMADA se mantiene ó en cualquier momento se detecta cadencia de BUSY ( 410ms ON y 270ms OFF ) se predispone el Modulo Relay para que libere la linea telefonica y conecte el aparato telefonico a un nivel de tension de referencia . - NO SE TARIFA -. 
B - Si antes de ese tiempo no hay mas cadencia de llamada por falta de presencia de 430Hz entonces se presume que han contestado la llamada, posteriormente el PIC da la orden para TARIFAR . El aparato queda conectado hasta que el usuario cuelgue. 

Paso 3 : En cualquier circunstancia cuando el usuario cuelga el tubo , el Aparato telefonico vuelve a quedar disponible para realizar otra llamada . En el CASO A , cuando el usuario se de por vencido y cuelgue , el PIC debera detectar esta Alta Impedancia gracias a la tension de referencia y posteriormente dara la orden al Modulo Relay para que vuelva a conectar la Linea Telefonica con el Aparato. 

Aclaro que con el 8870 solo detecto DTMF , el progreso de llamada lo detecto mediante un circuito bastante sencillo que consta de un filtro capacitivo con resistencias al 1% , que excita la base de un BC548 trabajando al corte/saturacion con un capacitor adicional en su base . El resultado es una onda cuadrada replica de la presencia de los 430 hz . Esto lo copie del circuito de una contestadora PANASONIC .( que no me deja subir la pagina ). 
Se que el CM 8880/8888 tiene la posibilidad de detectar DTMF y el Call Progress , pero no he podido realizarlo en forma simultanea , necesito monitorear estas 2 sañales al mismo tiempo, por tal razon de momento lo hago con el Filtro analogico . 

Bueno espero que sirva de algo , la verdad es que no gaste tiempo en detallar algunos conceptos con respecto a las cadencias y tonos en las lineas , si alguin no lo entiende me lo pregunta y con gusto se lo explico . 

En resumen con este sistema puedo tarifar correctamente las llamadas monitoreando la contestacion de la llamada del otro lado, pero no tengo forma de detectar si la contestacion requiere ser tarifada o no .  

Saludos y me quedo a la espera de nuevas ideas .


----------



## ltincho (Ene 2, 2006)

Hola a todos , para que quede un poco mas claro , les posteo esta web : "http://miarroba.com/foros/ver.php?foroid=168219&temaid=1887155"  y tambien 
"http://miarroba.com/foros/ver.php?foroid=168219&temaid=2446323" y esta otra "http://stk.freeshell.org/electronixs.html"  

Alli van a encontrar bastante información que yo he discutivo en otro foro , mi ID es MOS-FET. Cualquier cosa me avisan .

Saludos a todos y que arranquen muy bien este año !


----------



## wilyglobal (Ene 7, 2006)

Primero agredecer a toda la gente q le da vida a este sistema generoso d conpartir experiencias haciedo grande el harware libre.
ahora bien despues de una gran busqeda y cargosiar amistades consegui ste chip cmx683 y en realidad como ya se dijo no asegura ni presta confianza , en estado de presencia y cadencia de tono presenta gran sensibilidad ala voz.
pregunto si se podra ajustar este chip para atenuar esta gran sensibilidad?
la interface pc y tarificador megenera gran ruido pregunto como eliminar el ruido en la linea telefonica sin alterar la misma considerando niveles de acople necesarios de reconocimiento para input dtmf e input cmx683.

El amigo ITINCHO presto generosa información en el tema de usar el chip cm8888 interface up8086 prgunto si me recomienda decidir x este metodo? sabiendo q nunca trabaje con procesadores...  sera muy complicado?

ok amigo tambien si me podras facilitar este circuito detector de tono a 435 hz q enpleaste del contestador telefonico te lo agradeceria bastante.

Es muy dificil de conseguir la cosas x aquy una provincia del peru.

ok muchas gracias de todos modos.
buena suerte gente espero sus respuestas.....


----------



## williamfj (Ene 19, 2006)

este mensaje es para proponer otro proyecto que tiene que ver con las cabinas telefonicas y es el desarrollo de una planta celular como se le dice aqui en colombia es un  hardware que permite  conectar un telefono comun a un celular para sacar llamadas del locutorio ,la verdad no se si ya este tema se toca en algun otro foro si ustedes saben de alguno les agradeseria la información 

porque la verdad no se ni por donde empesar me imagino  que sera una comunicacion atravez del puerto infrarojo del celular o el usb pero no he podido encontrar nada de información al respecto espero que que etre todos sea posible desarrolar este proyecto que talvez sea menos complejo que hacer el de las cabinas con la comunicacion entre modulos y todo eso ademas es un proyecto interesante.


----------



## maoserrano54 (Ene 27, 2006)

buscando mucho, pero mucho, encontré varias cosas, primero, lo mejor, las empresas telefónicas en el valle del Cauca, en Colombia ofrecen el servicio de inversión de polaridad, ese es el método mas efectivo para detectar cuando la llamada ha sido contestada, es el único metodo 100% seguro, segundo, ya monté los otros metodos, por lo que les voy a contar mi experiencia, con el CM8888 que distribuye plintec(si necesitan algunos, ellos distribuyen por internet hacia cualquier parte, pero eso si tu pagas el flete, por si acaso yo compré el ultimo que tenian, pero traen por encargo), ese integrado tiene una funcion que se llama call progress, esa funcion nos bota por un pin una frecuencia asociada a la frecuencia presente en la linea, con esa señal detecté cuando alguien estaba marcando, cuando el telefono estaba timbrando, cuando tenia tono y cuando estaba ocupado(el algoritmo es mas o menos complicado y usa un timer,pero yo confio en que cualquiera de ustedes pueda hacerlo),  despues de tener esos estados, hice lo mismo que ya habian descrito en el foro(las hice por que no habia leido nada), si el telefono estaba timbrando y dejaba de timbrar es por que me habian contestado, o si estaba timbrando y se producia otra señal(como la voz) es por que habian contestado, la verdad funciona, pero tiene muchos defectos, por ejemplo si usted es el que habla y el telefono esta timbrando, el sistema asume que la llamada empezó, eso lo solucioné(si la llamada empezo--de mentiras como dije antes--y el telefono vuelve a timbrar es por que en realidad no han contestado y entonces sigo verificando si contestaron o no), el problema principal(despues de solucionar los anteriores) es que puede que haya un retraso entre el momento en que le contesten y el momento en que empiece a tarifar, por ejemplo si le contestan y no habla, todo esto que escribo lo comprobé cuando encontré una pagina de unos ingenieros en venezuela que venden el producto desarrollado, el tarifador, ellos describen todas las limitaciones de su sistema y los refinamientos que le han hecho, el vinculo para su pagina es http://www.proyintec.com/mainmenu.html ,ademas hay unos foros(muchos foros) donde tratan el tema y dan circuitos si necesitan alguna información adicional me escriben al correo maoserrano54@yahoo.com, si me pueden colaborar, si han hecho algo que yo no y les ha funcionado, espero esta información les sirva de algo
pd. La inversion de polaridad funciona perfecto


----------



## ltincho (Feb 3, 2006)

Para quien le interesa, para detectar el tono de 430 Hz utilice este circuito extraido de una contestadora KX-T1000 de Panasonic, luego mediante un micro se logra detectar la cadencia y determinar si hay un tono de ocupado , si la llamada esta en curso, etc, etc.

Saludos


----------



## ltincho (Mar 9, 2006)

Hola a todos , me aleje bastante del foro, queria saber si alguien pudo avanzar en esto . Vuelvo a pasar el detector de tono para mediante un micro saber el proceso completo de la llamada  . Es un circuito analogico sencillo . Con un Micro se puede sensar mediante rutinas de tiempo, cuando una llamada esta en curso , cuando se ha descolgado del otro lado , cuando el destino esta ocupado , etc .

Saludos a todos !

PD : Si no entienden me avisan y lo explicamos .


----------



## NUEVO2005 (Mar 13, 2006)

Creo poder ayudarte de como detectar el inicio de la comunicacion entre la central telefonica y el abonado.
Existe una señal de señalizacion telefonica ,que posiblemente ,es la que esten usando,se trata de una rafaga(BURST) del orden de los 16khz,por lo que te sugiero que investigues si es es tu caso,por favor si resuelves dicho problema,hacemelo saber.


----------



## ferchambon (Mar 22, 2006)

Muchachos tengan un buen dia. De antemano los felicito por tan excelete información que han depositado en este foro.

La verdad es que estoy interesado en un tema similar.
Pretendo llevar acabo un proyecto donde se diseñe una interface la cual aproveche al maximo el software interno de las plantas telefonicas por medio del puerto paralelo. la información arrojada al servidor de dicho software se pueda manipular, con un pequeño aplicativo desarrollado ya sea en php el cual permita asceder a cualquier base de datos.

El objetivo es que el software que desarrolle me permita cojer la información que arroja la planta telefonica, clasificarla porderla accesar a cualquier Base de Datos, y por que no subirla a una intranet.

Cualquier información que me puedan brindar por muy minima que sea se los agradezco.


----------



## ltincho (Abr 3, 2006)

Hola a todos, segun los datos aportados por el amigo NUEVO2005  , es cierto que la señal de tasacion (Burst) es una rafaga enviada por la empresa telefonica , quisiera saber si alguien tiene la siguiente información :

*1- Confirmacion de la frecuencia de este Burst * ( Tener presente que el ancho de banda de una linea analogica es muy reducido , creo que no mas de 5Khz.
*2- Cualquier linea tiene esta señalizacion?* , osea , obviamente las lineas que tienen los locutorios tienen este servicio, pero las lineas regulares sean comerciales o residenciales reciben este Burst de Tasacion. 

Si alguien puede aportar estos datos, se agradece. La verdad no he tenido oportunidad de conectarme con un osciloscopio a la linea telefonica para apreciar si en mi linea doemstica recibo esta señal cada vez que gasto un pulso. De ser asi el proyecto se veria favorecido ( por lo menos aca en Argentina ) porque detectar una señal por su frecuencia es extremadamente sencillo. Realizamos una comparacion con algun VCO y listo , por cada deteccion enviamos registro a un contador en un Micro, la sola recepcion de este evento no solo no indicara con certeza que la llamada requiere ser tarifada sino que tambien podremos realizar una contibilizacion de los mismos.
Ahora si esta señalizacion de Burst esta asociada a algun "Feature" o facilidad PAGA que debamos abonar aparte a las telefonicas, estamos en la misma situacion de antes .


Espero comentarios e inquietudes .  

* ¡¡¡NO DEJEMOS QUE SE CAIGA ESTE PROYECTO !!!*

Saludos a Uds.


----------



## elcuchi (May 7, 2006)

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=tarifador+16khz&meta=
GENERALIDADES TÉCNICAS

El tarifador TCP-2000 reconoce tanto el discado por tonos (DTMF) como el discado por pulso y reconoce las siguientes señales de inicio de cobro:

50Hz 
Reversión de línea 
16kHz 
Este último puede ser modificado para que registre 12kHz (se realiza en fábrica). El reconocimiento de estas señales también depende del software (tablas de tarifas) en el cual se configura qué tipo de señal se tomará como señal de inicio de cobro.

También es posible que detecte un tono DTMF como señal de inicio de cobro (tonos A,B,C,D) modificando el TCP-2000. (se realiza en fábrica)
aca TCP-2000---> http://www.bonuscom.com.ar/esp/tarifadores.htm
en la pagina http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/decdtmf/index.htm sale otro circuito en el cual detecta los otros tonos a,b,c,d. por favor cuando se llegue a algo larguen un plano del proyecto terminado.
las interfaces celulares como preguntaron aca. no se pueden hacer modificando el teclado de algun celular??? decodificador dtmf---salidas a cada tecla y send?? perdon si mi opinion es una pavada pero me interesan las dos cosas. bah... tambien estaria bueno que al tarifador se lo pueda cargar con
Enrutamiento inteligente
Para las llamadas que deben terminar en abonados que no pertenecen a la base de datos local, es posible realizar un enrutamiento del tipo LCR (Least Cost Routing) o enrutamiento de menor costo, seleccionando la ruta más eficiente disponible. tipo voip o interface celular. 
como este 
http://www.digivox.com.ar/Manuales PDF/MANUAL SP1.PDF

tambien encontre cosas como:
G24 GPRS http://www.electrocomponentes.com/Ingenieria/Modulos Celular Motorola/
y hasta una mini impresora para adosar a este tarifador
http://www.electrocomponentes.com/Ingenieria/Impresoras/AM-TECH/Hojas de Datos/MobileProPlus.pdf


----------



## Ivan N. (May 30, 2006)

Hola. Soy nuevo en el foro. Les queria preguntar si alguien armo el circuito DTMF que se da en el principio del post. Mas que nada es para saber si funciona medianamente bien y si no hay riesgos de que se queme el integrado al conectar el circuito, les comento un poquito mi situacion: vivo en el interior de Argentina y tardan como un mes en traerme el circuito integrado y tengo como fecha limite para hacer andar el decodificador hasta el 21 de junio . Asi que si alguien lo armo y funciona correctamente por favor respondan. Desde ya muchas gracias ^_^


----------



## ltincho (Jun 6, 2006)

Hola , vuelvo a preguntar :

2- Cualquier linea tiene esta señalizacion? , osea , obviamente las lineas que tienen los locutorios tienen este servicio, pero las lineas regulares sean comerciales o residenciales reciben este Burst de Tasacion ???

Alguien pudo verificar que en lineas telefonicas regulares sean residenciales o comerciales , la empresa telefonica ( TELECOM O TELEFONICA aca en Argentina ) nos envie algun evento sea cual fuese ,Burst, DTMF, o Inversion de Polaridad ( descartado en Argentina ) ????

Para mi el tema es ese , la verdad yo en este momento no tengo osciloscopio para probarlo , pero si alguien lo puede hacer , seria beneficioso nos comente que pasa realmente en una linea normal. Porque si no recibimos ningun evento cuando la llamada es atendida  ,por mas que tengamos el mejor tarifador nada va a funcionar .

Saludos a todos y espero comentarios .


----------



## maoserrano54 (Jun 6, 2006)

En colombia no hay señal de tarifación , yo medí el voltaje de la línea con un osciloscopio y no había nada, la mayoría de empresas ofrece el servicio de inversión de polaridad pero te cobran por el, y hay ciudades donde no está disponible


----------



## ltincho (Jun 7, 2006)

Bueno , ahi esta el problema , yo recomiendo que si Uds. van a trabajar con una linea telefonica comun (sin ningun tipo de  supervision para tarifar) empleen la logica que propuse en la Pagina 4 el  27 de Diciembre de 2005, en donde explico la forma de interpretar el CALL PROGRESS de una llamada. Como veran esa opcion no es perfecta, existen algunas llamadas que sea por su destino, tipo de enrutamiento, celulares, mensajes de la empresa telefonica, etc, etc , no son bien interpretadas por la CPU . Recordar que es escencial lo siguiente para interpretar el transcuro de una llamada :

1- 425 Hz/ Continuo --> Es un tono de invitacion de discado
2- 425 Hz/ ON=1.1seg,OFF=4seg --> La llamada esta cursada o enrutada pero aun el destino no ha contestado.
3- 425Hz/ ON=410mseg,OFF=270mseg --> La llamada fue enruta pero el destino esta ocupado .
4- Despues del discado+425 Hz/ ON=1.1seg,OFF=4seg+SILENCIO antes de 120seg. --> La llamada ha sido atendida en el destino y requiere ser tarifada 
5- Despues del discado+425 Hz/ On=1.1seg,OFF=4seg+SILENCIO despues de 120seg. --> La llamada no fue antendida por el destino y la Central Telefonica abortó la comunicacion , por lo tanto no requiere ser TARIFADA .
6- Despues del discado+SILENCIO ó AUDIO --> La llamada jamas llego ni siquiera a enrutarse ó fue atendida por la operadora de la Empresa Telefonica ó atendida por algun mensaje de tipo informaciónrmativo y no requiere ser TARIFADA .

Bien estos son los criterios a tomar en cuenta en este tipo de tarifacion llamese "casera", si alguien tiene alguna duda con algun otro evento no mencionado , pregunte y trataremos de resolverlo. Estas transiciones son el corazon para detectar y cobrar la tarifacion. Solo seria necesario utilizar un mt8880 y un PIC16F84 para la logica del CALL PROGRESS y DISCADO. Para interfacear contra la linea telefonica hay varios metodos se puede hacer mediante reles, optoacopladores o directamente transistorizado, lo mejor es mirar algun circuito de una contestadora (por ejemplo el Panasonic kx-t1000) y simular lo que ellas hacen asi podremos realizar esa circueteria mas rapidamente sabien de que es algo que ya funciona. La deteccion de la señal de 430 Hz se realiza con el circuito esrtaido de la contestadora KX-T1000 y se deja al MT8880 con el trabajo de detectar cual fue el numero marcado . 

*PUNTO Y APARTE *: Que pasa si tengo mi linea telefonica con supervision de cobro ó pulso de tasacion ????

Bueno la verde que si este es el caso , la cosa se facilita muchisimo en primer lugar parece ser por lo que escuche que la señal de tasacion es de 16Khz  ó 50 Hz, esto puede ser detectado facilmente con un LM567 en configuracion VCO, solo debemos utilizar al gunos valores especificos de resistencias y capacitores para detectar la señal que querramos .
Se muestra un circuito utilizado para detectar señales de 430Hz que podemos modificar para detectar 50Hz ó 16Khz 

*FO=1.1xR7xC6

*BW=1070 (Vi(ef)/(FO*C5))^(1/2)


OK, mediante esta opcion podremos detectar la señal de tasacion enviada por la Central Telefonica y nuestra linea tiene ese servicio . Luego simplemente le informaciónrmamos al MICRO la presencia de esta señal para indicarle que comience a tarifar  . Realmente se facilita bastante asi , y es la forma mas confiable porque el trabajo de decidir si la llamada requiere ser tarifada o no lo decide la EMPRESA TELEFONICA al enviarnos la señal de TASACION.


Bueno sinceramente me encantaria poder realizar todo , probarlo, testearlo pero mi tiempo ahora es muy reducido , antes cuando tenia 18 años no tenia problema , me queda sin dormir hasta el dia siguiente con tal de probar , pero ahora tengo que trabajar y me señora se pone jodida cuando saco el el PROTOBOARD y el TESTER. Espero encarecidamente que alguien con mas tiempo lo pueda probar todo , yo humildemente desde aca voy a aportar todo lo que sepa , afortunadamente el rubro TELEFONIA lo conozco, programo Centrales Telefonica de la marca NORTEL y me ha dado muchas satisfacciones el entender como funcionan algun cosas en telefonia.

Saludos a todos desde Argentina y espero que sigamos aportando .



PD : ¡ AGUANTE ARGENTINA EN EL MUNDIAL !


----------



## Katherin73 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hola ltincho, soy estudiante de ing. electronica en Colombia y trabajo en un tarificador telefonico de celular desde hace poco tiempo y ya he avanzado en lo que respecta el detector de tonos, el cronometro de la llamada y de llevar la cuenta que debe pagar el usuario, todo esto en una LCD de 2x16....y por medio de un microcontrolador y un MT8870, sin embargo el tarificador empieza a contabilizar la llamada solo cuando el usuario oprime la tecla *, quisiera que la llamada se empieze a tarificar automaticamente y es por eso que me intereza lo que mensionas de la deteccion de la señal de 430 Hz que se realiza con el circuito esrtaido de la contestadora KX-T1000, me gustaria si fueras tan amable de enviarme mas información  y si es posible de enviarme el esquema del circuito,este es mi mail:
ginaks@gmail.com o tambien katherinsierra@hotmail.com o si prefieres publicar la respuesta estare pendiente.........es importante y por eso espero respondas lo mas pronto posible.

pdt: el tarificador en el que trabajo es de celular y quisiera tambien saber si la  secuencia de llamada en curso(425 Hz/ ON=1.1seg,OFF=4seg ) es igual para el celular como para lineas telefonicas fijas aunque ya lo he tratado de observar con mi multimetro y parece que si, sin embargo quisiera saber tu opinion y de no servir para celular aun asi quisiera que me envies información.

de antemano gracias por la información que me puedas brindar

att: katherin.........se me olvidava: De que parte de Argentina eres?


----------



## Katherin73 (Jul 6, 2006)

HOLA ltincho:

acabo de ver el circuito del detector de tonos y parece que la parte especifica es la encerrada en circulo rojo pero aun asi no tengo muy claro donde debe ir la entrada o linea telefonica.......acaso debo rectificarla tambien como parece ser en el circuito?......me gustaria que fueras un poco mas especifco de donde debe ir la linea ........gracias.


----------



## david hernan (Jul 10, 2006)

Holas a todos gracias por la información estoy desarrollando un tarifador celular pero tengo problemas con el circuito, como hago que mi pic detecte que ha entrado una llamada al celular ..............es este mi problema lo demas  ya lo tengo hecho agradeceria su  información que tengan gracias ... yo les puedo mandar mi proyecto  a su correo si lo desean ok gracias


----------



## Donovan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Muchas gracias de antemano por la información tan valiosa que publican todos uds. *

Me pareció muy buena la idea que expusieron de usar el CM8888 en modo CALL PROGRESS para detectar el estado de la llamada en curso, pero a pesar de que he leido el datasheet y parece muy sencillo su configuración no he logrado que detecte los tonos de las llamadas.

Realice la rutina de inicialización de los registros por software, escribi (requete...revizando) el registro de control A, para configurar el modo CALL PROGRESS y habilitar las interrupciones (para q' la deteccion de tonos salga por el IRQ/CP), pero... nada, el berraco integrado (use inicialmente un CM8888PI y luego use un MT8888CE) no trabaja, pues el pin IRQ/CP siempre permanece en nivel alto, nunca cambia.

Si alguien puede darme una mano con esto le agradecería mucho, llevo mucho intentando hacerlo funcionar este integrado y ya me voló la piedra (aparentemente es sencillo y el modo DTMF si se configura de manera sencilla). 

Si tienen algún código de como lo programaron o si saben probablemente q' pueda estar ocurriendo avisenme por favor. 

Bacano compartir las dudas o las burradas q' uno comete con gente que sabe tanto.... 
GOOD LUCK  !!!!


----------



## Alex1165 (Jul 19, 2006)

hoal a todos soy nuevo en este foro, he leido el proyecto de crear un tarificador telefonico y me interesa muchisimo ya que trabajo en un ciber cafe y quisiera poder instalar un sistema que me funcione para realizar llamadas desde una cabina. les saludos y agradesco cualquier información donde conseguir un software libre que se pueda utilizar para tal fin.


----------



## Evert (Jul 20, 2006)

Hola Amigos:

Comentarles que primero para disenhar un tarifador se necesita que la empresa quien provee el servicio active la inversion de polaridad en su linea telefonica, es decir que cuando uno realiza una llamada sigue el siguiente procedimiento:
Auricular colgado 48-55vdc y descolgado 7-10vdc, bueno descuelgan e inmediatamente reciben un tono de invitacion de la central mas cercana a su domicilio y al empezar a discar los primeros numeros la central verifica el sector o zona de destino para buscar otra central con la que entablara comunicacion y este con el usuario llamado, por tanto al terminar de discar el ultimo numero la central verifica si esta ocupado o no y de acuerdo a ello envia los tonos respectivos, si esta desocupado(verificacion de impedancia) entonces envia una senhal alterna que estara en el orden de los 60-80vac para poder hacer timbrar el telefono. Ahora si el usuario llamado levanta el auricular es ahi donde su central cercana invierte la polaridad para indicar que contestaron. Ahora un punto muy interesante es que esta inversion generalmente sirve para las centrales pbx ya que estas tienen un opcion para habilitar la inversion en ellas, con esta opcion habilitada estan a la espera de esta inversion para poder activar un relay que tienen dentro y de este modo empezar con la tarifacion.
Bien si uno quiere disenhar el tarifador para su casa necesita capturar la senhal de descolgado de la persona llamada, ahora bien se puede hacer midiendo con un osciloscopio la senhal cuando la persona descuelga el auricular y para ello la senhal que se mide no olviden que esta dentro de una senhal envolvente por tanto necesitan filtrar esta senhal y recien obtener los pulsos multifrecuentes (dtmf) y estos ingresar a un microcontrolador.


----------



## Edwin Alejandro Castillo (Ago 2, 2006)

hola a todos soy nuevo en esto, de antemano muchas gracias por este espacio 

alguien comentaba sobre la posibilidad de oprimir una tecla para empezar a tarificar, por lo que se (no estoy seguro) esto se hace para no solo empezar a tarificar sino para abrir la bocina del telefono que previamente esta cerrada para que no se dispare el el cmx que es bastante sensible y puede dispararse antes de tiempo con la voz del que esta llamando y empezar a tarificar cuando aun esta timbrando.

esto se hace solamente cuando la señal de la otra linea es demaciado debil para activar automaticamente el circuito.

debo recordar que la bocina del telefono debe ser previamente cerrada (creo que esto se hace con un octocoplador) y debe abrir denuevo en el momento en que contesten la llamada o opriman el asterisco  (para esto utilizamos las lineas de los extremos del RJ las cuales estan libres ya que por los dos de la mitad va la linea)

yo estoy empezando un proyecto similar asi que agradezco me comuniquen cualquier avance en el proyecto y espero que esta información les sirva de algo 

gracias por su tiempo


----------



## wilyglobal (Ago 14, 2006)

Hola Itincho pienso q tienes topda la razon aquy el tema es encontrar ese pulso de inincio tazacion. 
con la inversion ni se hable mas ok
Maestro no tengo acceso para experimentar con estas bases celulares y voip y no se
que señales envian al telefono?
al parecer tendre q usar presencia de call progress de hecho?
temgo ya buena parte avanzada (para linea telefonica) trabaja ok
ahora ayudeme en esto d qe señales envian estas bases celulares y voip al telefono ?
estoy usndo labview maestro y pienso q este resuelva el inicio d tazacion se nota q solo el pic envia data (presencia de call progress) hacia la pc.
Si me pudiera ayudar con esta información le agradeceria un monton maestro.
Saludosssssssssss


----------



## elcuchi (Ago 23, 2006)

wilyglobal dijo:
			
		

> Hola Itincho pienso q tienes topda la razon aquy el tema es encontrar ese pulso de inincio tazacion.
> con la inversion ni se hable mas ok
> Maestro no tengo acceso para experimentar con estas bases celulares y voip y no se
> que señales envian al telefono?
> ...



en gsm la señal es de 16khz, en voip es con inversion de polaridad.
en el link http://www.electronicsforu.com/efylinux/circuit/august2000/cir2.htm
se muestra un ejemplo del gsm
y en voip los adaptadores voip transmiten la inversion de polaridad que reciben por ej. (ata 186, sipura 2002, ht-386)
porque no se juntan estas señales (16khz/12khz/50khz o reversal polarity) por ej.: si se detecta los 16khz se invierta la polaridad; y a partir de aca el proyecto sea comun para todos, la inversion de polaridad como inicio de tasacion/facturacion/billing. Saludos a todos y que no caiga este proyecto!


----------



## williamfj (Sep 11, 2006)

hola asia rato no venia por aqui y veo que aun siguen con el mismo problema de saber cuando la llamada es contestada.

primero les comento que las plantas celulares bienen en su mayoria con invercion de polaridad lo cual es muy fasil de detectar.

segundo si no se paga a la empresa de telefonos, no se tiene ninguna señalizacion ni de invercion de polaridad ni frecuencia fuera de banda a 16khz.

tersero me fue imposible logarar que el lm 567 detectara el call progress ya que la frecuencia se desfasaba por alguna razon y funcionaba bien solamente los primeros minutos por lo cual opte por usar un comparador de cruze por cero y analizar si lo que hay en la linea es una frecuencia continua o algo variable con lo cual se puede saber si hay voz en la linea ,el algoritmo es algo complicado y porsupuesto puede fallar pero es el mejor metodo que encontre.


----------



## allo86 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hola a todos. Me parece buena su iniciativa. Yo vivo en Lima, Peru y estoy investigando sobre como hacer un identificador de llamadas con algunas propiedades. La alternativa que dijiste Mamu sobre el ring FSK es valida solo en tu pais, o tambien en Peru? o, en todo caso, alguien sabe que sistema usan para el caller id en Peru? De veras que necesito ayuda.


----------



## luiggitalk (Oct 17, 2006)

amigo willian podrias explicarme un poco mas lo que hicistes para que detectara la llamada contestada


----------



## Shirov (Oct 25, 2006)

williamfj dijo:
			
		

> hola asia rato no venia por aqui y veo que aun siguen con el mismo problema de saber cuando la llamada es contestada.
> 
> primero les comento que las plantas celulares bienen en su mayoria con invercion de polaridad lo cual es muy fasil de detectar.
> 
> ...




Que tal, desde hace rato he seguido este post, respecto a lo de las plantas de celular, es posible tarificar los minutos desde que se incio la conversacion con inversion de porlaridad, con el circuito que esta publicado?


----------



## gato_sta (Nov 8, 2006)

hola amigos he visto que tienen muy buena información para las lineas telefonicas, yo estoy desarrollando un proyecto en el cual quiero detectar el numero marcado es decir el numero que yo marco en mi telefono convencional por el modem he tratado con algunos comandos AT y con el MSComm de VB pero sin exito

Alguien sabe algo.. agradeceria infinitamente la información

Saludos


----------



## eerpel (Nov 23, 2006)

Buenos días, soy de Chile y estoy en México a cargo de la Dirección de Sistemas de una empresa que construye Software para Telecomunciaciones y realiza las integraciones de Ingeniería, especialmente para servicios Triple-Play, tengo como propyecto prioridad 1 el construir un tarificador para Telefonía, ya he definido que será construido en Pro*C, Oracle 9i, UNIX Solaris.

Necesito ayuda con algún modelo de base de datos, modelo funcional y especificaciones para utilizarlas como referencia para las construcción de este sistema, además si alguién tiene los conocimientos y esta interesada en trabajar en el proyecto por favor hacer mención por este medio.


----------



## agiofelipe (Nov 25, 2006)

Olá eerpel, sou brasileiro e também estou com objetivo de contruir um tarifador telefonico.
Em que nível está seu projeto? Já tem algo funcionando?

Ágio Felipe.


----------



## eerpel (Nov 25, 2006)

Hola AgioFelipe, si ya me toco constuir uno y tengo bastante abasando el tema de modelo, componentes a desarrollar, me quedo un poco atrasado con modelo de base de datos, pero estoy trabajando en él, para eso requiero el apoyo, necesito tener un módelo generico como base y luego yo me encargo de amdurarlo con mis conocimientos de Telefonía.

Muchas gracias por la repuesta


----------



## guason1 (Dic 27, 2006)

hola compañeros de foro me tope con este tema y me parece interesante ya estoy trabajando en el ramo por tres años y tengo tanto el sistema de tarifacion en software realizado en visual basic, con un enlace a base de datos access muy sencillo pero estable ) como el hardware (una interfaz del computador con el visor esta interfaz se conecta atravez de puerto serial rs-232 por medio de un max 232; el visor esta diseñado con un pic 16f877 y un decodificador de tonos mt8870), el sistema ya esta trabajando en puntos de telefonia al publico el sistema lo unico que necesita es el inversor de polaridad para estar completo me gustaria si alguno de ustedes me pudiera ayudar para este, y intercambiar información tengo fuentes del software y fuentes asembler del pic, gracias


----------



## guason1 (Dic 27, 2006)

hola compañeros de foro me tope con este tema y me parece interesante ya estoy trabajando en el ramo por tres años y tengo tanto el sistema de tarifacion en software realizado en visual basic, con un enlace a base de datos access muy sencillo pero estable ) como el hardware (una interfaz del computador con el visor esta interfaz se conecta atravez de puerto serial rs-232 por medio de un max 232; el visor esta diseñado con un pic 16f877 y un decodificador de tonos mt8870), el sistema ya esta trabajando en puntos de telefonia al publico el sistema lo unico que necesita es el inversor de polaridad para estar completo me gustaria si alguno de ustedes me pudiera ayudar para este, y intercambiar información tengo fuentes del software y fuentes asembler del pic, gracias


----------



## GLALATINO (Ene 19, 2007)

HOLA AMIGOS UN GUSTO ESTAR EN ESTE FORO Y AUN MAS SOBRE ESTE TEMA QUE VEO QUE LO HAN LLEVANDO CON BASTANTE TIEMPO EN CHARLAS.

PUES YO TENGO UN CASO MUY PARTICULAR EN SI A LO QUE ES UTILIZAR UN TARIFICADOR PERO EN SI SUFRO DE UN GRAN MAL PARA MI EQUIPO 

LE EXPLICO.

YO TENGO UN EQUIPO QUINTUM AXT 800, LO TENGO PARA EL SERVICIO DE TARJETAS PREPAGADA PUES EN ESTOS DIAS YA CASI SALGO AL MERCADO PERO NO HE SALIDO POR QUE TENGO UN GRAN PROBLEMA EN CUAL EL EQUIPO CUANDO EL ORIGEN REALIZA UNA LLAMADA A DESTINO Y DICHO DESTINO NO CONTESTA YO CUELGO Y EL EQUIPO NO RECONOCE EL COLGADO PUES LA LLAMADA CONTINUA HASTA UN PERIDO DE 2 MINUTOS, PERO SI LA LLAMADA ES CONTESTADA Y CUELGO SE CUELGA.

LOS TECNICOS DE LA EMPRESA PROVEEDORA ME DICEN QUE TENGO QUE ACTIVAR LA INVERSION DEPOLARIDAD PARA SOLUCIONAR ESTE PROBLEMA PERO AQUI EN COLOMBIA SANTA MARTA ES UN CUENTO ESO DE ACTIVAR EL SERVICIO PRIMERO MI LINEA ES RESIDENCIAL, SEGUNDO QUE LE QUITAN EL SERVICIO DE ENTRADA DE LLAMDAS SOLO SALIDA Y BUENO YA CON ESO ME HAN DESCARTADO DE LO QUE YO NECESITO.

MI PREGUNTA ES LA SIGUIENTE SE PUEDE COLCOAR ALGUN TIPO DE DETECTOR A LA LINEA PARA QUE FUNCIONE BIEN O QUE CREEN USTEDES AMIGOS QUE SE PUEDE HACER EN MI CASO DE USTEDES ALGUN TIPO DE AYUDA GRACIAS


----------



## elcuchi (Ene 22, 2007)

lo tuyo es problema con tu servidor de voip. proba en www.asterisk-es.org donde tienen problemas parecidos como en http://groups.google.es/group/aster...397fbc276/578a9b0f88ba8f31?q=argentina&rnum=5 
Suerte!!


----------



## ecuaelectro (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola a todos,
Yo he desarrollado todo el sistema de tarifación, todavía tengo problemas para detectar el inicio de la comunicación ya que mi linea tefefónica no tiene inversión de polarida ni tampoco señal de inicio 16khz, estoy usando el metodo de detectar la cadencia de los tonos (en espera, ocupado) pero no es preciso. si alguien puede ayudarme con un método mas preciso como el detector de voz, le agradeceria mucho. 

Para la inversión de polaridad se utiliza un relè doble que lo unico que hace es intercambiar los dos cables de la lìnea telefónica entre sì. Si alguien necesita mas detalles me pueden escribir a j_avila_l@hotmail.com


----------



## cogc82 (Ene 25, 2007)

GLALATINO dijo:
			
		

> HOLA AMIGOS UN GUSTO ESTAR EN ESTE FORO Y AUN MAS SOBRE ESTE TEMA QUE VEO QUE LO HAN LLEVANDO CON BASTANTE TIEMPO EN CHARLAS.
> 
> PUES YO TENGO UN CASO MUY PARTICULAR EN SI A LO QUE ES UTILIZAR UN TARIFICADOR PERO EN SI SUFRO DE UN GRAN MAL PARA MI EQUIPO
> 
> ...



Como estas hombre, no se si sea de utilidad esta información, pero tal vez te sirva de algo.
Pienso que cuando te dicen que actives la inversion de polaridad, se refieren que la actives directamente en tu equipo, no manejo el equipo que tienes, pero en mi caso hay unas plantas TECOM que son un tipo de plantas que convierten una linea celular en una linea similar a una linea telefonica fija, con eso la conectamos al sistema de tarificacion y a un telefono convensional y asi podemos tomar el registro de la llamada. El punto es que estas plantas no traen la inversion de polaridad activada de fabrica, pero tu la puedes activar con una serie de comandos DTMF que los introduces simplemente conectando un telefono comun y corriente. Los comandos de programacion de la TECOM los encuentras en el manual, tal vez el equipo que estas manejando tenga una programacion similar, lo unico seria buscarle el manual de programacion y la seccion de activacion de inversion de polaridad.

Suerte.


----------



## ltincho (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola como estan ? 
Modestamente a mi entender hay que sacar en limpio un par de cosas dependiendo del recurso telefonico que se va a utilizar en sus respectivos negocios.

*Telefonia IP sea por H.323 o SIP :*
Si Uds. van a uitilizar lineas de estas tecnologias seguramente el dispositivo (router sea LinkSys u otra marca) les va a permitir detectar con precision cuando se hizo la llamada.
Ahora lo que no se, es como se ofrece esa información si es tipo un LOG ? o si se puede obtener esa información en tiempo real de tal forma que me sirva para automatizar mis procesos de tarifacion y señalizacion con visores ?. Si esto ultimo no es posible obtenerlo directamente desde el router y lo que obtengo es solo un LOG entonces solo me quedaria extraer la información a traves de lo que se pueda señalizar en los puertos FXS. Si estos puertos permiten traducir los eventos a los standares de inversion de polaridad o señal de tasacion podremos tarifar sin problemas mediante los circuitos y tips ya propuestos a princio de este foro. 

*Telefonia Celular :*
Si lo que voy a utilizar son CELULARES, BASES CELULARES , PLANTAS CELULARES, MOCAINES o TELULARES (Puse todas la denominaciones que conozco), para mi esto ya de entrada esta solucionado porque la señalizacion de los celulares es muy completa, no mas bastaria con acceder al puerto del celular y obtener en tiempo real la información de inicio, corte , fin de discado, etc ,etc y listo esta información se la envia a una PC y a otra cosa !

*Telefonia Basica ( linea de casa ):*
Aca esta el verdadero tema, vuelvo a repetir modestamente, si no tengo ninguna señal que la empresa me envie para detectar los eventos importantes que necesita un tarifador NO ES POSIBLE tener un tarifador preciso , todos serian prototipos caseros talves muy buenos pero no tendran la estabilidad que les puede ofrecer una linea con tazacion. Lo que yo propuse en su momento (deteccion por progreso de llamada mediante las cadencias) no podria utilizarse con fines comerciales, debido a que se basa en una logica de PREDICCION y lectura INDIRECTA de los reales eventos que ocurren en la linea telefonica .

Espero poder ayurlos y espero entender nuevos comentarios
Saludos desde Argentina 
Martin


----------



## Juan Pablo Ovalle G (Mar 18, 2007)

Que tal amigos, Soy Colombiano y realice mi sistema tarifador para graduarme de la universidad Nacional con sede en la hermosa ciudad de Manizales.

Para realizar un sistema tarifador parece que el mejor micro es el PIC16F877A aunque recomiendo el PIC 16F874A ya que es un tanto mas económico puesto que trae menos memoria que el 77 pero es suficiente para el proyecto.  A la hora de comenzar es importante tener en cuenta un buen acople de la línea con el sistema.

Cuando empezé con el proyecto me tope con el problema de manejar voltajes de 0 a 5 V con la linea telefonica, por lo cual es recomendable utilizar el chip 4N25 o 4N 35 pues permite el acople óptico perfecto.  Esto lo digo porque alguien tenia una duda con respecto al CM8870 o MT y talvez por esto se pueda quemar.

Estaré muy pendiente pues luego de llevar 3 años en el mercado con buenisimos resultados deseo agregar un módulo de call progress a mi sistema, y les quiero aportar este diseño que puede ser muy útil para los que apenas empiezan.

PDDT: Ya solucioné los del circuito analogo de call progress pero voy a trabajar mejor con el MT8880

Adelante con el proyecto


----------



## williamfj (Mar 21, 2007)

hola hacia tiempo que no venia y veo que el foro a ido creciendo me llamo la atensión un mensaje que vi de alguien llamado Juan Pablo Ovalle G que tambien es de colombia, desafortunadamente no tengo  manera de contactarlo directamente asi que lo ago a travez del foro .

me guataria saber que requisitos legales hay que tener para sacar a la venta un tarificador que usa software de computador


----------



## yago2001 (Abr 7, 2007)

Hola, quería saber si alguien me ayuda con un diagrama para hacer un detector de señal de celular x ejemplo como vienen en algunas motos, que un led se prende, he visto propagandas de boligrafos que encienden al captar  una llamada al celular o mensaje.Gracias


----------



## jjfonsecaz (May 23, 2007)

Estimados Amigos.
Me es interesante el topico de telefonia, pero estoy en proceso de desarrollar un identificador de llamadas entrantes, al principio muestran un circuito pero al armarlo no me funciono, en el lugar donde lo probe esta funcionando lo del caller id, de hecho medi y vi en el osciloscopio las señales de datos entre el primer y segundo timbrazo. asi que solicito ayuda para hacer que funcione el circuito uso el ht9032C.


----------



## edunet98 (Jun 29, 2007)

Estimados Amigos del Foro:
Se me ha presentado una inquietud en un pequeño Hotel de 8 Habitaciones, Necesito un Identificador de llamadas (Internas) para saber de que interno Llaman.-
Esto es para que No le Hagan Bromas al Operador.- (Se Trata de un Albergue Transitorio).-
Ejemplo: Llamar desde el Interno 3, Diciendo que lo Hacen desde el Interno 8.-
Es de hacer Constar que la Central Telefónica  AVATEC  2 X 8 NO TIENE LÍNEA TELEFÓNICA, Solo se Usan las Funciones de Internos.- 
He estado viendo los Identificadores de Teléfono en Uso de la Pagina, pero ante tantos datos y tanto conocimiento puesto de manifiesto, No se me Ocurre como Adaptarlo.-
¿Existe Alguna manera (Circuito) de solucionar este Inconveniente?.
Por ejemplo que al Descolgar o Llamar desde el Interno 3 se Encienda un Led en el escritorio del operador Indicando que interno esta en uso.-
Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## ferchoorias (Jun 29, 2007)

Hola amigo lo que pueder es lo siguiente un circuito para cada uno que sea una caida de voltaje me entiendes al descolgar una linea esta tiene una variacion de voltaje como es un planta telefonica  me imagino que el voltaje de corriente cuando esta colgada es 24 VDC, me entiendes y cuando desulgua es como 9 VCD entonces hay hay una caida de voltaje si me entiende eso se debe de qprovechar con un optoacoplador que detecte ese cambio de voltaje y encender un led !!!


----------



## ickyador (Oct 12, 2007)

Saludos a todos.    

Respecto a la tarificación por hardware, estoy diseñando uno para internet. Todo lo que se encuentra es por software, pero la idea es dejar el pc.  

Alguien tiene idea de como empezar  

Gracias

Andres Felipe Rodriguez
Manizales, Colombia


----------



## dj_truco (Feb 7, 2008)

Buenas, yo tengo una planta celular que me regalaron mala y la repara. Es "casera" y es basada en un celular Siemens A56 o S56 (son la misma cosa)... podria darles el maximo de información sobre ella, como fotos y demas, aunque hay un integrado al que le borraron el numero que lo identifica.

Yo le agrego a este proyecto lo siguiente: resulta que en una tienda en medellin deseo instalar esta planta para vender minutos pero sin necesidad de que alguien este pendiente de ella, asi que se me ocurrio conectarle un telefono monedero de esos que uno conecta a una linea normal, le ingresa la moneda, marca y cuando le contestan, cobra la moneda y cuenta un minuto y pide otra. Todo muy bien hasta el momento, lo unico malo es que el telefono monedero me comienza a contar el tiempo desde que el timbre de espera a que contesten esta sonando. Pero, oigase bien, la moneda si la cobra en el momento justo en que contestan. Como consecuencia al usuario le adjudica el telefono menos de un un minuto efectivamente.

Alguien me podria recomendar algo? el monedero es de la marca fantel http://www.fantel.com.co/ 

PD: Me acabo de enterar que ellos producen telefonos especializados en manejar sim card, pero aclaro que el mio es de los sencillos...


----------



## ZeK005 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yo trabajo para una empresa que se dedica a todo lo que es comuniacion publica, ya sea celular o por linea fija.

Trabajamos con tarifadores marca Delsat y marca Clave cotidianamente y tambien utilizamos los modulos de comunicacion celular gsm con gprs G20 y G24 de motorola y GR47 de Sony Ericsson.

Si desean información respecto a estos modulos para comunicacion gsm me avisan y les cuento de lo que son capaces. Si desean tambien información sobre los tarifadores que mantenemos en la empresa los puedo ayudar. Quizas les de alguna idea para mejorar los sistemas.
Por ejemplos, los tarifadores que nosotros usamos no necesitan una PC para hacer todo el control de las llamadas. Solo utiliza un ""TARIFADOR"" en el caso de Delsat o un ""Telefono Maestro"" en el caso de los de marca Clave.

Asi que si quieren datos yo les puedo facilitar.

Por otro lado tambien tengo mi proyecto del tarifador telefonico y esta un poco avanzado pero le falta todavia para terminar.

SALUDOS


----------



## gabrielg (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola amigos

Encontré esta información en la WEB y puede servir para lo del tarifador. La página es:

http://stk.freeshell.org/electronixs/drl/drl.html


----------



## vakjorsan (Mar 11, 2008)

Me encanta el proyecto a desarrolla, el problema es que estoy en España y no encuentro estos componentes:

 MT 88L70
 HT 9032A
 HT 9002H
, alguien me sabria decir donde?

Mil gracias!


----------



## rizacelectronics (Abr 25, 2008)

Alguien ha realizado tarificadores con pic, usando de casualidad el pic 16f877?


----------



## rizacelectronics (Abr 25, 2008)

perdon con el 16f876A?


----------



## locopolara (May 1, 2008)

Estaba leyendo el tema y me pareció muy bueno. No es mucho lo que puedo aportar, pero el pulso de 16 KHz normalmente tiene unos 2 Vpp y una duración de 130mseg. En Argentina, solo se encuentra disponible en líneas asignadas a Locutorios.


----------



## SeUlPiEeRzMeArN (Oct 14, 2008)

Hola ltincho, disculpa las molestias, pero me gustaría saber si me puedes explicar este circuito de progreso en llamada, es que la verdad no he entendido muy bien el funcionamiento de esta etapa, de ante mano te agradezco tu ayuda.


----------



## SeUlPiEeRzMeArN (Oct 16, 2008)

Hola itincho, disculpa, me gustaría saber si pedes explicarme, que ya teniendo la parte del detector de RingBack Tone, como puedo realizar el programa para introducirlo en el micro, si puedes mostrarme esas instrucciones de favor para que yo pueda entenderlas y pasarlas a otro tipo de micro, y pues en unos días les enviaré como ya detecte con el Lm 567 la frecuencia de 430Hz, y funciona bien. Espero puedan ayudarme o alguien si puede responderme aportare lo que yo tenga en ayuda de ustedes. de antemano gracias.


----------



## hseals (Nov 15, 2008)

hola,con respecto al tema del mt8870,queria saber que circuito emplear para poder ver en una pantalla lcd la secuencia binaria de salida del 8870,gracias


----------



## dal35 (Mar 28, 2009)

El tema es que si o si debes tener conocimiento en electronica, por ejemplo deberias medir con un multimetro las tensiones que ocurren en el colgado y el descolgado (esto tienes que hacerlo en tu propia linea), (tensiones en continua y alterna) y con un frecuenciometro los valores de frecuencia de las corrientes alterna que se producen en la linea, tomando esos datos puedes recurrir a un circuito que te sense la corriente de la linea, y  filtre determinadas señales para que te permita medirla en tiempo


----------



## Zerodix (May 15, 2009)

JUas   Mamu eres el Mejor en serio si supieras Cuanto me costo buscar esa información del circuito telefonico pero me sera muy util a ver explico.

Dentro de un mes de sufrimiento y lloradera  entregare tesis. la cual estoy haciendo sobre un dispositivo de comunicacion que permita hacer una llamada telefonica mediante el uso de un pic (18f4550) un marcador de tonos (generador de frecuencias) y que reprodusca un sonido proveniente de la adaptacion de un reproductor mp3 controlada por el mismo pic.

Abrire un foro de eso Hoy mismo Para ver a quienes les interese despues colgare todo en el mismo. desde ahora este sera mi foro gracias de una vez  Llevo medio dia con esa información y tu me alegraste el dia con un Muy buen post Thx.

Los que quieran unirce al otro tema vere si puedo abrirlo a ver quien podria aportar algo de información referente. Graxias Salu2.


----------



## leoquar8 (Ago 14, 2009)

Buenas tardes gente mi pregunta es la siguiente:
tengo unos tarifadores marca atelco q funcionan perfecto con lineas comerciale q invierten el pulso, el caso es q los quiero hacer funcionar con una linea de casa (q no invierte la polaridad del pulso).
lo tarif detectan el colgado y descolgado del telefono, el numero q se marcas etc, pero cdo atienden del otro lado no empieza a tarifar.
esto se debe a q las lineas de casa no invierten la polaridad del pulso. como podria hacer para adaptar un micro a este tarifador para q me largue un  pulso invertido para q me lo detecte el tarifador?


muchas gracias x su respuesta


----------



## bernardomh (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola a todos, estoy tratando de armar el detector de ring pero solo aparecen dos conexiones al 4n25 y en realidad tiene 3. En el diagrama de conexiones que aparece en el post solo falta la conexión de la base. Alguien me puede informar como conectar esta?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## titancab (Feb 3, 2010)

holaaaaaaaaaa
eres un capooooooo
sabess
quiero hacerme un propio tarifador de 
llamadasssss y con estoo
creooo que empezareeee MEN 
gracias por el aporte!!

holaaa la alimentacion del pic y del lcd y otrosss?? 
los puedes hacerr colocando Chips que te reducen la tension
a 5v,12,8...los de la serie 7805.. de tres pines..asi 
alimentarasss todos los circuitoss solo partiendo solo de una
que sera la entrada de tension...


----------



## remelectronica (Feb 24, 2010)

bernardomb mira el circuito que esta en la pagina de pablin para el detector de ring http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/detring/index.htm y busca el datasheet del 4n25 y dos patas del opto quedan sin conectar, la pata 3 y la pata 6.
funciona yo lo arme y funciona bien.

hseals con respecto a ver los datos binarios que salen del 8870 en un lcd lo ideal seria utilizar un pic eso tambien lo arme y funciona bien... aca necesitaras saber programar pic's perdona pero otra no queda...

bueno gente si alguin mas necesita algo consulten que algo de info de esto tengo...

saludos


----------



## biatel (Dic 7, 2010)

desde que empezo este proyecto a paado mucho tiempo y hasta ahora no se a concluido con exito. bueno dejenme decirles que tengo echo el tarificador funcionando y los que les interesa
pueden contactarme a 



bueno espero sus prontas respuestas nos vemos y busquemos mejoras al proyecto


----------



## remramon2007 (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola Biatel...felicitaciones , la verdad que hace un tiempo largo estuve trabajando con todo esto... no especificamente en un tarifador pero si en lo que es DTMF y esas hiervas de las señales por teléfono... ahora estoy con otro desarrollo pero... ni bien termine retomare este... ya que me quedo en el cajón... así que cuando lo retome te aviso y si quieres vemos lo que tenes y le metemos mano para hacer modificaciones!!

sin más nuevamente felicitaciones 

Un abrazo Ramón!!


----------



## cesar Alvarez (Sep 2, 2011)

Me pareció muy buena la idea que expusieron de usar el CM8888 en modo CALL PROGRESS para detectar el estado de la llamada en curso, pero a pesar de que he leido el datasheet y parece muy sencillo su configuración no he logrado que detecte los tonos de las llamadas.

Hola a Todos . Soy nuevo en este Foro, 
Tengo el mismo inconveniente que Donovan. No entiendo como configurar el MT 8888c. para la generacion de Tonos DTMF y para ell call progress.

Si alguien pudiera ayudarme  a realizar el codigo para conectarlo con un PIC 16F876A. Ojala en Assembler.

Ya logre la generacion de Tonos DTMF pero con un HT 9200 en configuracion Serial ( 8 pines).
Conectado a un PIC 16F876A,  Al detectar algun evento externo puede marcar  a tres diferentes numerocos telefonicos. y dar una senal de alarma.
OK esta parte ya funciona. """ el problema que tengo ( como otros Foristas segun veo ) es la deteccion de Descolgado al otro lado de la linea. 
Donde resido no hay inversion de polaridad al Contestar, por eso quiero hacerlo con el call progress , a ver si asi funciona.
Cualquier aporte sera muy valioso para mi 

Gracias


----------



## alex11 (Sep 27, 2011)

que tal vi este post y me pareció muy interesante ya que utilizare algunos circuitos dados en este espacio y si no es mucha molestia alguien que me pueda brindar el diagrama de algún conmutador telefónico para poder hacerlo y presentarlo, es para un trabajo final de la escuela de antemano gracias y que buenos temas se encuentran en este foro espero y sigan posteando temas así de interesantes gracias.


----------



## elradista (Oct 29, 2011)

Hola, esta muy interesante este tema y de hecho me ha servido mucho, pero tengo un problema y es que yo necesito insertar un puerto FXO a una PC y no encuentro como lograrlo....si alguien podria ayudarme se lo agradecería....gracias.....


----------



## rody216 (Nov 23, 2011)

elradista dijo:


> Hola, esta muy interesante este tema y de hecho me ha servido mucho, pero tengo un problema y es que yo necesito insertar un puerto FXO a una PC y no encuentro como lograrlo....si alguien podria ayudarme se lo agradecería....gracias.....



imagino que estas usando asterisk solo tienes que insertarle un modem marca motorola y el linuxs te lo reconoce como puerto fxo si no quieres invertir en una tarjeta sangoma o digium, tambien puedes usar un gateway y configurar la entrada por red


----------



## jcsanchezo (Jul 4, 2012)

Buenas amigos se que este foro tiene mucho tiempo sin ser tocado, pero me gustaria que el amigo MAMU u otra persona me ayudara en un proyecto algo parecido a lo que uds han desarrollado en este foro muy expectacularmente, pero el mio difiere en que creo que es mas sencillo, es poder capturar el ID de una llamada entrante y pasarla a una aplicación en la PC a través de Visual Basic, Fox u otra que lo permita, a través del puerto serial(RS-232), USB o me gustaría a través de PCI así la circuiteria iría dentro de la pc.

Por encima les doy la idea del proyecto loco que cargo en la cabeza y deseo desarrollar para mi para ir practicando la electrónica, mi idea es la siguiente: "Poder leer el CallID de una llamada a través de un software y comparar la información (numero telefónico) en una base de datos X y obtener la informacion localizada" en pocas palabras hacer una Guía Telefónica Automatizada, claro me toca digitalizar la guía  para tenerla en la Base de datos que usare... arduo trabajito me espera jejeje.
Bueno esta muy hablado, allí le dejo mi inquietud a los que me deseen dar una mano. 

Aclaro tengo conocimientos de electrónica, pero como dice el dicho lo que no usa se olvida, así que les pido paciencia mientras mi cerebro va sacando las telarañas de mi mente poco a poco jajajaja.
Una abrazo y quedando de uds, Dios me los bendiga.


----------



## anderson torres (Oct 26, 2013)

Alguien sabe como se alimenta el microcontrolador a través de la linea telefonica? Tengo un tarificador dañado pero no llega ningún volataje, cuando lo conecto, a la parte digital.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 26, 2013)

anderson torres dijo:


> Alguien sabe como se alimenta el microcontrolador a través de la linea telefonica? Tengo un tarificador dañado pero no llega ningún volataje, cuando lo conecto, a la parte digital.



revisa la ficha tecnica del microcontrolador y ve cual es el pin de alimentacion, yo imagino que se debe alimentar apartir de una linea que tenga un zener.


----------



## anderson torres (Oct 27, 2013)

Ya la encontré, pero solo hay un voltaje de 1.5v. Lo que he detallado es que los 48v de la linea telefonica llega a un conjunto de 4 diodos; pero no se que es lo que debo medir en ese punto. Y el microncontralador funciona pero alimentándolo independientemente,.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 27, 2013)

es dificil decirte, pero es simple si ya identificaste el pin de alimentacion sigue la linea para atras debe pasar por unos capacitores y quizas diodos hasta llegar al regulador sea zener o algun integrado.


----------



## asherar (Oct 27, 2013)

Los 48 V de la línea llegan al puente rectificador, que está para saber si hay o no tensión independientemente de la polaridad del "par". 
Eso no te sirve de alimentación ya que la tensión baja a unos pocos voltios cuando descolgás el tubo. 
Te puede servir para cargar una batería mientras el tubo está colgado, siempre que la corriente de carga sea algo menor que 80 mA. Éste es el valor de corriente umbral que usa la central para detectar si el tubo fue levantado. 
Si las cuentas no me fallan 48 V / 600 Ohm  = 80 mA, pero igual hay que probar con la central que te da línea. 
Es arriesgado que la alimentación dependa de la línea porque no tenés control de lo que verdaderamente está entrando. Es más simple y seguro (y "profesional") hacerte una fuentecita o ponerle unas pilas.


----------



## anderson torres (Oct 27, 2013)

El dueño me asegura que al conectar a la red telefónica funciona; no se que tan cierto sea. Según lo dicho por el, es que dejo de funcionar de un momento para otro. Y ya revise el circuito del microcontrolador por aparte, y funciona.  Podrían explicarme por como es que funciona entonces o como hago para probarlo.
Adjunto una foto.


----------



## asherar (Oct 27, 2013)

Es medio raro el asunto ... 

Y, ... vos fijate ... si no hay ningun dato, no hay marca, nada como para buscar algo parecido en internet ... uno magia no puede hacer ...


¿ El conector ese de abajo a la izquierda no traerá la alimentación ?

Yo probaría todos los componentes por separado y si todo anda ok no me haría mucho problema, ... 
su ruta ... 

No sé si te lo regalaron, o es que lo tenés que arreglar para otro, pero si no hay datos no hay mucho que hacer. 
Cuando te dicen "pero si eso estaba andando lo más bien y de repente dejó de funcionar " es el peor de los casos ... Las cosas no dejan de andar por que sí nomás. Algo pasó que desencadenó la falla.  

Aparte eso tiene toda la pinta de ser una placa de prototipo ... 
No te vas a poner a desarrollar vos lo que no supo resolver otro antes ...


----------



## anderson torres (Oct 27, 2013)

En esta misma pagina encontre un esquema similar en este post, la diferencia es que este funciona con una fuente aparte. El dilema como se alimenta; porque aquí en Bogota uno conecta el telefono y el teléfono queda energizado sin necesidad de baterias.  Lo mas curioso del caso es que es "hechizo".


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 27, 2013)

> El dueño me asegura que al conectar a la red telefónica funciona; no se que tan cierto sea.



si se puede alimentar, yo tengo un bloqueador telefonico que se alimenta con la misma linea y funciona. no lo tengo a la mano pero si te sirve el circuito lo busco y lo subo, en escencia es un par de transistores de uso general y un zener. y tiene la suficiente corriente para alimentar incluso un mt8870(decodificador de tonos)


----------



## anderson torres (Oct 27, 2013)

Te lo agradecería de antemano!!


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 28, 2013)

en donde dice 5v es la alimentacion al pic, donde dice ra0 es para bloquear la linea. lo que no recuerdo es como se conectaba el aparato pero creo que J1 va en serie a la linea  sera cuestion de que pruebes.


----------



## asherar (Oct 28, 2013)

Ese circuito carga un capacitor (C4 ó C5) bastante grande con 5 V. Una vez que empezás a consumir sin cargar, la tensión útil se mantiene por unos segundos nada más. Ese tiempo puede bastar para que el micro lea el código y habilite o no la comunicación.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 28, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Ese circuito carga un capacitor (C4 ó C5) bastante grande con 5 V. Una vez que empezás a consumir sin cargar, la tensión útil se mantiene por unos segundos nada más. Ese tiempo puede bastar para que el micro lea el código y habilite o no la comunicación.



bueno pero tengo entendido que en ese circuito q5 es el que proporciona la corriente, o me equivoco? te lo menciono porque tardes lo que tardes en introducir los digitos siempre esta habilitado asi sean 1 minutos o 10 minutos, y un capacitor de 4700uF que por la corriente que consume el micro (aprox 250mA) no tardaria tanto en descargarse. (espero sea claro mi punto)

en fin seria cuestion de que lo arme y lo compruebe por el mismo.


----------



## asherar (Oct 29, 2013)

Claro que sí, tal cual lo describes. 

Lo que digo es que si consumiendo 80 mA la central ya te toma como que levantaste el tubo, 
no puede ser que el micro tome 250 mA de la línea directamente, porque esto haría que la central 
te baje la tensión a un voltio y medio. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 100550
Yo me imagino que el circuito funciona más o menos así: 

Con RA0 en estado bajo, Q5 y Q6 no conducen, y el capacitor se carga lento por la resistencia R15. 
Cuando RA0 pasa a estado alto, Q6 conduce y se prende el  led azul. Eso lleva a que también conduzca 
Q5, así que ahora el capacitor electrolítico y el  capacitor de filtro en paralelo, se cargan más rápido, vía Q5. 
Cuando levantás el tubo, la central te manda la tensión baja y el capacitor ya no se carga más. 
O sea que el tiempo que el micro está consumiendo sin cargar es lo que tarda en decidir si deja o no 
que se establezca la comunicación, esto es unos micro o milisegundos. 
Y probablemente esto lo decida cuando aún no has levantado el tubo. 
Si se establece la comunicación no necesitás más al micro y por lo tanto no importa si se "apaga". 
En cambio si no se establece la comunicación sigue habiendo 48 V en J1 y el capacitor sigue cargando. 

Tal vez se me escape algún detalle pero creo que ando cerca. 

Un abrazo.


----------

